#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-09
<salih-emin> καλημέρες
<salih-emin> τι κάνετε
<salih-emin> πως είστε
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l,
<salih-emin> πουσε ρε
<kerato> ela salih kalhmera
<kerato> ola under control
<salih-emin> vra;ia
<salih-emin> ωραία
<salih-emin> έχασα τίποιτα ?
<salih-emin> χτες έλειπα
<kerato> nai hr8e ena poulman me tsexes monteles kai se psaxnane
<salih-emin> ftoy
<kerato> entasei tis volepsame dont worry
<salih-emin> ωραία... αυτό με νοιάζει.... να είναι ευχαριστιμένες απο το Ubuntu-GR
<kerato> :)
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> που είναι ρε ο NikTh
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin kalhmeres re
<salih-emin> καλημέρα Anoniem4l
<Anoniem4l> ti leei ti kanete
<salih-emin> καλά
<salih-emin> έκανα μια αναθεώρηση των κανόνων στην κοινότητα G+
<salih-emin> και περιμών και τον NickTh
<salih-emin> να κάνει merge το patch που έστειλα
<Anoniem4l> gg
<salih-emin> για τους αντίστοιχους κανόνες
<salih-emin> στο FB
<Anoniem4l> epitelous stamatise na vrexei edw (simera kiolas pou tha vgw apto spiti na paw sxolh)
<salih-emin> που ?
<Anoniem4l> kavala
<salih-emin> εδω κάνει ψλ*%$ κρυο
<Anoniem4l> kala nai kai edw den paei pisw to kruo
<Anoniem4l> xthes eixe poly kruo, eixan pagwsei ta xeria mou den borousa na grapsw swsta se keyboard
<salih-emin> πωωω
<salih-emin> ασχετο αν δειτε κανα bug εδω https://github.com/ubuntu-gr/ubuntu-gr_gplus_community πείτε μου
<Anoniem4l> menw kai sxetika psila kiolas (fusaei pio poly apoti sto kedro)
<Anoniem4l> mia xara fenete
<salih-emin> οκ
<salih-emin> περάσαν πολλά bugfix μέχρι να καταλύξουμε σε αυτό που διάβασες
<salih-emin> χαχαχα
<Anoniem4l> xxaaxax
<salih-emin> βρίσκαν τρυπάκια τα τρολλάκια
<salih-emin> τρέχαμε να μπαλώνουμε
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<salih-emin> τώρα είναι πολυ σταθερό
<salih-emin> "Τα πάντα στη ζωή είναι κώδικας ρε !"
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<Anoniem4l> xaaxaxaxax
<Anoniem4l> ta panta einai logikos programmatismos :D
<salih-emin> χμμμμ....
<salih-emin> όχι παντα
<salih-emin> :)
<Anoniem4l> profanos, eimaste oti pio mistirio uparxei sth gh :)
<salih-emin> υεσ
<salih-emin> yes
<salih-emin> τι γλώσσες κάνετε στη σχολή ?
<salih-emin> καμιά Prolog κάνατε ?
<Anoniem4l> mas didaksane object-oriented programming panw se C me klaseis eno legane oti kanoune C++
<Anoniem4l> pou sto opio mathima h eksetasi htan mia aplh klash me 2 public functions
<salih-emin> XAXAXAXAXAXAXAXA
<salih-emin> Ελλάδα
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχα
<Anoniem4l> ^^^^
<Anoniem4l> mhmm exoume ena mathima peri diktion panw se java socket programming pou den to xw kanei akoma
<salih-emin> ακόμα στη C/fortran/VB θα είμαστε για τα επόμενα 20 χρόνια στις σχολες
<salih-emin> χαχααχχαχα
<Anoniem4l> hahahaah
<Anoniem4l> auto akribws, poly makavrio
<Anoniem4l> episis kati ECDL peri mala@@@s
<salih-emin> ECDL ???? wtf!?
<salih-emin> γιατι να το κανετε αυτό ?
<Anoniem4l> den kserw sovara
<Anoniem4l> kai egw auto anarotieme
<salih-emin> κάποιος τσίμπησε μύζα
<Anoniem4l> episis egine kai ena intro stin assembly x86 (teliki eksetasi na kanoume 1 add, 1 sub kai kati pip@s)
<Anoniem4l> yeap, afou twra mas voithaei kathigitis na dioksoume ton idriti tou tmimatos
<Anoniem4l> pou o opoios kanei diafora... den pernaei mathites... glukokoitazei fititrioules ktl
<salih-emin> ωραία πράγματα !
<Anoniem4l> asta na pane, to kuriotero pisteuw einai h agnoia ton simfititon pou uparxei
<Anoniem4l> den tous niazei tipota, sto ergastirio programatizmou benane facebook kai arazane enw egw eixa teliwsei tis epomenes 2 askeisis (oxi auth pou mas evale)
<Anoniem4l> asxeta pou sto 1o mathima mas eixe 3is askisis kai egw tis ekana mesa se 5 lepta k me afise na fugw
<Anoniem4l> kai na peis oti htan soi oi askiseis den htane... les kai imoun likio, sto likio pio duskola kanoune se glwssomatheia
<salih-emin> ε νταξ... δεν τους ενδιφέρει όλους... είναι μεγάλο το θέμα αυτό των πανεληνίων το οποίο το μονο που κάνει είναι να καταστρέφει τα ονειρα σας
<Anoniem4l> simfono apolyta
<salih-emin> το 80% αυτών που έχετε στην σχολή
<salih-emin> άλλο θέλανε να σπουδάσουν
<Anoniem4l> paizei nai
<salih-emin> αλλά βλέπεις η κοινονία/οικογένεια λεει "οχι παιδίμου τι θα πω εγω στην κυραμαρικα/τον κόσμο, οτι το παιδί μου θα ξαναδώσει ? Όχι οτι έγινε έγινε μωρές πάνε να το τελειώσεις να βρεις μια δουλίτσα..."
<Anoniem4l> kai to paidi to idio apogoitevete kai ta parataei, kai leei as paw me to kuma kai opou vgei
<salih-emin> ασε τον κόσμο να επιλέξει τι θέλει να σπουδάσει
<Anoniem4l> ^^^
<salih-emin> να διαλέξει την σχολή που θέλει
<salih-emin> να πάει 1 εξάμηνο
<Anoniem4l> tha eixame terastia proodo etsi....
<salih-emin> και κόψτου τον κόλλο στην πρώτη εξεταστικη
<salih-emin> αν δεν περάσει τον πούλο
<Anoniem4l> les kai einai valto to sistima na mas krataei pisw
<salih-emin> να διαλέξει άλλη σχολή
<salih-emin> έτσι καθαρίζει η σχολή και μένουν μόνο αυτοί που πραγματικά θέλουν
<Anoniem4l> btw linux den exw dei akoma
<Anoniem4l> sti sxolh.
<Anoniem4l> kati peri linux. tipota.
<salih-emin> θύμησε μου σχολή σου ?
<Anoniem4l> biomixanikh pliroforiki TEI kavalas, pou prosfata egine tmhma mhxanikon pliroforikis
<Anoniem4l> kai prosfata valane kati kenourgia mathimata
<Anoniem4l> (auto me ti java p.x.)
<Anoniem4l> alla uparxei ena mathima aposo kserw peri linux kernel me ena mistirio kathigiti, anipomono
<Anoniem4l> ton opoio kathigiti polloi xlevazoun ktl
<salih-emin> είστε ποιο πολύ του hardware ? η του software ?
<Anoniem4l> oti hardware uparxei einai epidi o idritis tou tmimatos kserei mono auto
<Anoniem4l> asxeta pou einai corrupted to the bone
<Anoniem4l> pio poly ti eimaste den kserw.. mexri stigmis vlepw 50-50
<Anoniem4l> giati exoume kapia wraia mathimata, px algorithmoi kai domes dedomenon
<Anoniem4l> h to mathima eksixniash ilektronikou egklimatos
<Anoniem4l> pou auto to mathima einai ena megalo asteio (etsi opos didaskete)
<Anoniem4l> speaking of which, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZnuuKcizvo&feature=youtu.be
<Anoniem4l> RAT = Remote Access Trojan
<Anoniem4l> AHAHHAHAHAHA
<salih-emin> simosx, καλησπέρα
<talos-mintgr> Ενα προτζεκτακι για λιγούριδες
<simosx> καλησπέρα!
<talos-mintgr> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1853707494/pancakebot-the-worlds-first-pancake-printer
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχα
<Anoniem4l> omg talos-mintgr
<talos-mintgr> Αυτό μάλιστα, οχι οι συνηθισμένες πλαστικούρες
<Anoniem4l> ti tha faw shmera? click load smiley face
<Anoniem4l> ti tha faw aurio? click load thumbs up
<Anoniem4l> ahahahahahah
<Anoniem4l> tha sou pigenei h mera me xamogelo
<talos-mintgr> Ένα cooler αποστακτήρα για την ΨΠΘ
<talos-mintgr> CPU
<talos-mintgr> και έχουμε και τις ρακές μας
<kerato> o talos ftiaxnei moonshine san ton papou twn Dukes
<talos-mintgr> Οπου η λέξη backer αποκτά πραγματικό νόημα στο kickstarter
<salih-emin> τα λέμε μετα
<chris2_> geia sas
<chris2_> κανεις εδω?
<simosx> Έχει steam sale, Goat Simulator 66% off (http://store.steampowered.com/app/265930/).
<simosx> Offer ends in 02:47:00
<Anoniem4l> lolol
<simosx> Thank you for your recent purchase on Steam. Goat Simulator:  3.39 EUR
<Anoniem4l> AHahhaha
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα
<simosx> Καλησπέρα NikTh!
<NikTh> simosx: Πως πάει η μετάφραση του Ubuntu Phone ;
<simosx> NikTh, τώρα στο 88%
<NikTh> Μια χαρά !
<simosx> (για πληροφόριση: τα στατιστικά είναι στο http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/vivid/el)
<simosx> υπάρχουν μηνύματα που είναι translation suggestions και θα μπουν και αυτά σύντομα.
<Anoniem4l> atimo ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1424491?comments=all
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1424491 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "apt-get fails to install fglrx or fglrx-updates in 14.04.2 and 12.04.5" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<simosx> Anoniem4l, αυτό το πρόβλημα υπήρχε από πάντα (τουλάχιστον 7-8 χρόνια). κατά την εγκατάσταση πρέπει να μεταγλωττίσει κάτι για τον πυρήνα, και συχνά δεν τα καταφέρνει.
<Anoniem4l> kai pws boro na to ftiaksw?
<Anoniem4l> prepei na valw diko mou kernel me to driver?
<Anoniem4l> kamia idea simosx?
<simosx> Anoniem4l, κατά την εγκατάσταση λέει ότι «Αχ, πρόβλημα, να ένα αρχείο .log με τις καταγραφές». Οπότε βάζεις αυτό το αρχείο στο pastebin.ubuntu.com και δίνεις το σύνδεσμο για να δούμε.
<Anoniem4l> simosx: no, den mou eipe kanena problhma otan evala to 14.04
<Anoniem4l> episis, oti work-around exw kanei kai oti simvoulei exw parei apto #kubuntu sti teliki kati spaei kai pote ma pote den boro na exw dual monitors
<Anoniem4l> s/simvoulei/simvoulh
<simosx> Anoniem4l, κατά την εγκατάσταση του fglrx (ή επανεγκατάσταση), θα δείξει μηνύματα και καταγραφές. Αν όχι, τότε στην αναφορά σφάλματος πρέπει να αναφέρει τον κατάλογο που βάζει το αρχείο (fglrx.log ή κάπως έτσι).
<Anoniem4l> simosx: http://pastebin.com/mwfFPxCA
<Anoniem4l> exw dokimasei 14.04 kai 14.10. akrivos oti leei to link pou proanefera peri tou bug
<Anoniem4l> uparxoun tropoi na to kanw install, alla me autous tous tropous kati tha spasei
<simosx> Anoniem4l, το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα σφάλματος είναι «fglrx : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable or...». Δεν φθάνει καν να προσπαθήσει να μεταγλωττίσει.
<Anoniem4l> nai to kserw.
<Anoniem4l> (an metaglwttisei ennoeis na kane extract/install to paketo)
<Anoniem4l> s/kane/kanei/
<simosx> Anoniem4l, το πρόβλημα είναι συγκεκριμένο και διαφορετικό με αυτό που είχα υπόψιν. Εδώ θέλει κάποια συγκεκριμένη λύση.
<simosx> Η αναφορά έχει φθάσει στο σημείο που το μόνο που διαβάζεις είναι «βοήθεια, φτιάξτε το τώρα!!@!@!@».
<Anoniem4l> ahaha yeap.
<simosx> Από όλα τα μηνύματα, δες https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1424491/comments/4
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1424491 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "apt-get fails to install fglrx or fglrx-updates in 14.04.2 and 12.04.5" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Anoniem4l> simosx: wraia, pws boro na kanw pisw sto 14.04.1?
<Anoniem4l> xriazete format kai pali aptin arxh?
<simosx> Anoniem4l, το κάνεις με εντολές apt-get. Στο http://askubuntu.com/questions/265999/how-to-remove-kernel-lts-enablement-stack υπάρχουν οδηγίες για παλαιότερη έκδοση, κάνεις την ίδια διαδικασία.
<simosx> τα λέμε αργότερα.
<talos-mintgr> http://0xax.gitbooks.io/linux-insides/
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2505-2: Firefox regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2505-2/>
<Anoniem4l> talos-mintgr: nice, thx
<LoganL> kalispera kalispera
<kerato> stayro 8eodwrakh esy?
<LoganL> o nai egw
<LoganL> "na patcharoume ton purina xwris na dialisoume to sustima"
<LoganL> :P
<kerato> :)
 * NikTh brb 
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<GeoMint> Καλησπέρα, υπάρχει για τα linux μια εφαρμογή που εμφανίζει την ώρα στο Desktop. Έχω εγκαταστησει και σετάρει το Docky. Ξέρετε πως λέγεται;
<salih-emin> γεια σας κορίτσια ... τι κανετε ?
<ndrosis> GeoMint, Conky
<GeoMint> Γεια
<ndrosis> Γεια σου όμορφο αγόρι
<GeoMint> χμμ ευχαριστω
<GeoMint> αμα τρεχει παραλληλα με το Docky λες να βγαλει προβλημα;
<salih-emin> NikTh, εδώ ?
<ndrosis> GeoMint, δεν νομίζω να σου δημιουργήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα
<GeoMint> οκ thanks
<NikTh> Εδώ salih-emin , αλλό όχι για πολύ.
<GeoMint> Το Docky το ρύθμισα σύμφωνα με την έκδοση που βρίσκεται στο ChrunchBang. Link: paste.ubuntu.com/10556742
<GeoMint> Αρκετά βολικό :)
<ndrosis> αυτο ειναι το Conky
<salih-emin> NikTh, το είδες το patch που έστειλα
<salih-emin> γι τους κανόνες  ?
<GeoMint> Αλήθεια ;o
<NikTh> Ναι κάτι είδα, αλλά τι θέλει έγκριση;
<NikTh> Θα πάρεις τα @@κια μου (ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ)
<GeoMint> Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκα :P
<salih-emin> NikTh, χχχαχαχαχα
<salih-emin> στο G+ το πέρασα
<salih-emin> είναι massive προσθηκες
<ndrosis> απο οτι διάβασα θα το κλείσουν το G+
<salih-emin> αχαχαχαχαχχααχα
<salih-emin> που το διάβασες ρε
<salih-emin> χχχααχχαχα
<salih-emin> δεν θα κλησει ποτε
<NikTh> salih-emin: Πω ρε φίλε, δικηγόρο συμβουλεύτηκες;
<salih-emin> έχει κοντά 600 εκ. χρήστες
<NikTh> Δεν είμαστε ΤΟ  Facebook ρε συ
<NikTh> Στο G+ ξέρω, είναι δικό σου το git :P
<salih-emin> NikTh, όχι απλα με βάση κάτι τελευταία που είχαν γίνει στην κοινίοτητα
<ndrosis> μισό να το βρω
<salih-emin> NikTh, όχι ρε στο Ubuntu GR του Git
<salih-emin> εκεί έχω δικαίομα να στέλνω
<ndrosis> http://gr.pcmag.com/google-plus/16073/news/to-google-diaireitai-se-treis-uperesies-automato-b
<salih-emin> Conky Manager best
<NikTh> salih-emin: και στο άλλο γιατί δεν μπορείς;
<salih-emin> δεν ασχολήθηκα καθόλου με το Conky
<NikTh> Να κάνεις merge εννοώ.
<salih-emin> τι να σου πω ... δεν ξέρω NikTh
<NikTh> Μάλλον επειδή το original repo ανήκει σε μένα; δεν ξέρω.
<salih-emin> ndrosis, μάλλον δεν έχεις G+ ε ?
<salih-emin> :P
<NikTh> Στο git του ubuntu-gr έχεις δικαιώματα;
<salih-emin> μισό να δω NikTh
<ndrosis> εχω εχω
<salih-emin> https://github.com/orgs/ubuntu-gr/teams/owners NikTh
<salih-emin> όχι
<NikTh> Το έκανα merge τώρα ΟΚ.
<salih-emin> μονο εδώ https://github.com/ubuntu-gr/ubuntu-gr_gplus_community
<GeoMint> salih-emin: είνα πολύ καλό το conky :)
<salih-emin> ndrosis, απλά το διερουν σε διακρειτές υπηρεσίες
<salih-emin> τώρα είναι ενοποιημένα
<salih-emin> και πάλι όμως ακομα και διερεμένα θα έχεις πρόσβαση σε αυτα
<salih-emin> είναι πιο πολυ τεχνικό και marketing παρα
<salih-emin> τίποτα άλλο δραστικο
<ndrosis> δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά
<ndrosis> μην βαράς
<salih-emin> δεν βαράω ρε....
<ndrosis> πως σου είχε διαφύγει το Conky
<salih-emin> NikTh, βγάλε μια ανακοίνωση στο FB οτι "Διαβάστε την αναθεωριμένη έκδοση  κλπ κλπ"
<salih-emin> θα βγάλω αμα ειναι τυρόχρονα και στο G+
<Anoniem4l> hello
<salih-emin> η βγάλε και στα δυο με copy paste το κείμενο σου
<GeoMint> hi
<salih-emin> απλά αλλαξε τα link ;)
<GeoMint> salih-emin: το  Freetuxtv δεν λειτούργησε στα xubuntu 15.04 :/
<GeoMint> πέταξε segmentation ;P
<GeoMint> :P
<salih-emin> ιδέα δεν έχω τι είναι αυτό
<GeoMint> Tv στο pc
<salih-emin> GeoMint, δεν το ξέρω
<salih-emin> ααα οκ
<GeoMint> Ήθελα να το προσθέσω στον υπολογιστή του πατέρα μου, αλλά και που το σέταρα πολύ είναι
<GeoMint> Παίζει ταινίες τέλεια. Υπολογιστής δεκαετίας
<NikTh> salih-emin: Γιατί δεν βγάζεις εσύ μια, που έκανες και την αναθεώρηση; :P
<salih-emin> χααχχααχ
<salih-emin> Οκ
<salih-emin> Θα το κάνω
<NikTh> Καληνυχτώ.
<GeoMint> καλο βραδυ
<ndrosis> καλό βράδυ και από μένα τα λέμε
<salih-emin> καληνύχτα guyz
<salih-emin> τα λέμε αύριο
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-10
<salih-emin> καλημέρα κορίτσια ... τι κάνετε ?
<kerato> kalhmeres
<salih-emin> καλημερα kerato
<salih-emin> τι λέει ?
<salih-emin> δουλειά ?
<kerato> edw sto piksimo
<kerato> to giapi to pilofori to irc
<NikTh> Καλημέρα
<salih-emin> αχαχααχ
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
<Anoniem4l> kalhmeres
<ndrosis> καλημερα
<ndrosis> από οτι βλέπω όλοι μας σκοτωνόμαστε στην δουλειά
<ndrosis> :P
<salih-emin> λοιπόν επιστρέφω απο web
<ndrosis> Γ@@@μο τα QoS μέσα!!!!
<salih-emin> ndrosis, XAXAXAXAX
<salih-emin> τι έπαθες ρε ?
<salih-emin> τι σου πέκανε πάλι το QoS ?
<ndrosis> Βάζω προτεραιότητα στο Asterisk και μου σκίζει το Internet
<salih-emin> χχαχχαχαχαχαα
<salih-emin> οι γραμμές που έχουμε είναι επαναστατικές και καινοτόμες ρε φίλε
<salih-emin> τι λες τώρα...
<ndrosis> xaxxaxaaxxa
<salih-emin> μιλάμε και VoIP και VideoConf σε realtime μπορεις να κάνεις ενώ ταυτόχρονα μπορείς να κατεβάζεις τόνους αρχεία
<ndrosis> xaxaxaxaxaxaxa
<salih-emin> τι λεμε τώρα.... τσσσσσσσσσ....
<salih-emin> απαράδεκτο το QoS
<ndrosis> Οταν το βγαζω τρεχει normal
<salih-emin> το implementation του είναι ... μη πω....
<ndrosis> νομίζω οτι τον εντόπισα τον λωποδύτη
<salih-emin> UDP ?
<salih-emin> ποιος είναι ο π$τι$ pew moy
<salih-emin> πες μου
<ndrosis> τσου
<ndrosis> Internet Bandwidth
<ndrosis> ήταν Auto
<salih-emin> whouat ?
<salih-emin> ααααα
<salih-emin> και έκανε conflict
<salih-emin> xaxaxaxa
<ndrosis> χαχαχχαχαχα
<salih-emin> τα ρουτερ μου μέσα το kerato μου
<ndrosis> του γ@@@μουσε το κέρατο
<ndrosis> download 75kb
<salih-emin> XAXAXAXAXAX
<salih-emin> AXAXAXAXA
<salih-emin> XAXAXAXAXAXAXAXA
<salih-emin> modem σκέτο
<salih-emin> AXAXAXAXAXAX
<ndrosis> upload 0,06kb
<salih-emin> ndrosis, νταξ μιλάμε και streaming κάνεις
<ndrosis> xaxaxaxaxaxa
<ndrosis> videostreaming
<salih-emin> ndrosis, που το έχεις στήσει το Asrterisk ?
<salih-emin> στη δουλειά ?
<ndrosis> ναι
<salih-emin> εσυ το έστησες ?
<ndrosis> εχω την ISDN και Viva nuber
<ndrosis> ναι
<salih-emin> μια χααρα
<salih-emin> πόσο ώρα σε πηρε ?
<ndrosis> κανα 2ωρο
<salih-emin> ποιά κάρτα χρησιμοποήσες ?
<ndrosis> OpenVox 400
<ndrosis> το εχω χρονια
<salih-emin> αξιόπιστο έτσι ?
<ndrosis> ναι δεν μου έχει παρουσιάσει κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα έως τώρα στα 8 χρόνια λειτουργίας
<salih-emin> οκ
<salih-emin> για την εγκατάσταση του Asterιsk ποιά διανομή χρησιμοποίησες ?
<salih-emin> Elastix ?
<ndrosis> Αρχικά trixbox
<ndrosis> αλλα μου έκανε τσαλιμάκια
<ndrosis> και έβαλα Elastix
<salih-emin> ωραίο interface
<ndrosis> ειναι πολυ εύχρηστο
<ndrosis> τώρα περιμένω ένα νέο κεντράκι
<ndrosis> σε Asterisk
<salih-emin> έτοιμο ?
<salih-emin> η θα το στήσεις ?
<ndrosis> είναι με προεγκατεστημένο το Asterisk μόνο παραμετροποίηση θέλει
<salih-emin> α οκ
<salih-emin> πόσο το μαλλί ?
<ndrosis> δες εδώ http://www.allo.com/pstn-voip-pbx.html
<salih-emin> ωραίο
<ndrosis> λιανική 407€
<ndrosis> δες και το user interface
<salih-emin> ΧΑΑΑΧΑΧ
<salih-emin> ινδός
<salih-emin> γουστάρω τα αγγλικά τους
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<ndrosis> ναι
<salih-emin> ντ παντού !
<salih-emin> ΧΑΑΧΑΑΧΑΧ
<salih-emin> ντ τρ ντρ
<salih-emin> χαχαχα
<ndrosis> χαχαχαχαχα
<ndrosis> έχει και κάρτες
<ndrosis> βαρέθηκα να γράφω 3 ώρες και στο τέλος να γ@@@μιετε το σύμπαν
<salih-emin> τι έγινε πάλι ?
<ndrosis> γ@@ω τα Γαλλικά μου μέσα >:o
<ndrosis> δεν με πάει σήμερα τέλος
<ndrosis> προσπαθώ να φτιάξω ένα module και μου σκάει συνέχεια
<salih-emin> για τι είναι το modul ?
<salih-emin> module*
<ndrosis> για το dolibarr
<salih-emin> ωραίο !!!
<salih-emin> dolibarr ε ?
<ndrosis> nai
<salih-emin> ξέρεις εδώ Σαλόνικα το GreekLUG χρησιμοποιεί dolibarr και το προωθή
<salih-emin> ποωθεί
<salih-emin> αν και εγώ ειμαι fun του Odoo
<ndrosis> το ωραίο είναι που με παιδεύει?
<ndrosis> κορυφή το Odoo
<salih-emin> χααχαχαχαχα
<ndrosis> ασχολούμαι με το dolibarr από το 2009
<salih-emin> αααα μια χαρά!
<ndrosis> γιατί γελάς :-(
<salih-emin> έχεις εμπειρεία !
<salih-emin> ρε δεν γελάω
<salih-emin> μαζέυο connections
<ndrosis> αααα οκ
<salih-emin> μπορεί να σε χρειαστώ
<ndrosis> οτι θες
<salih-emin> έχω εναν Vtiger dev
<salih-emin> τώρα βρήκα και για dolibarr
<salih-emin> ψάχνω και για oddo
<ndrosis> είχε και ελληνική κοινότητα το vtiger
<salih-emin> πότε ?
<salih-emin> που είναι ?
<ndrosis> αλλά πάει και αυτή
<salih-emin> αα
<salih-emin> οκ
<ndrosis> ήταν vtiger.gr
<salih-emin> α μάλιστα "under construction"
<ndrosis> ήμουνα μέλος και είχα κάνει μετάφραση το extension του firefox
<salih-emin> εγώ και κάποια πεδιά μεταφράσαμε την 5.4 και τώρα την 6.χ
<salih-emin> μάλιστα πλέον είναι και στο Marketplace του Vtiger 6 η Ελληνική Μετάφραση
<ndrosis> κάποια στιγμή το χρησιμοποιούσα είναι ένα από τα καλύτερα CRM
<salih-emin> ναι ίσως το καλύτερο Open Source(σε σχέση με άλλα που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει)
<ndrosis> ναι πολλές δυνατότητες
<ndrosis> κάπου το είδα για την μετάφραση στο ελ/λακ νομίζω
<ndrosis> στο dolibarr χρησιμοποιούν το transifex
<salih-emin> το έχω και στο github
<salih-emin> αν θες να το κατεβάσεις
<salih-emin> και πρόσφατα το ανέβασα στο transifex
<ndrosis> δωσε link
<salih-emin> https://github.com/cerebrux/vtiger6-greek-translation
<ndrosis> σου έκανα και follow :)
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> τα λέμε το βράδυ
<salih-emin> see ya
<salih-emin> all
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2521-1: Oxide vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2521-1/> || USN-2523-1: Apache HTTP Server vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2523-1/>
<giabri> geia
<giabri> κανεις μεσα?
<Anoniem4l> egw
<giabri> geia
<Anoniem4l> hello
<giabri> θελω να ρωτησω κατι ευκολο αλλα δεν ξερω τι φταιει
<giabri> εχω ενα ebook που θελω να διαβασω και ειναι σε rar
<ndrosis> extrac
<giabri> κατεβασα ενα προγραμμα απο το κεντρο λογισμικου
<giabri> 7zip
<giabri> legetai
<giabri> αλλα ενω εει οτι εγκατασταθηκε δεν το βρισκω μετα
<Anoniem4l> giabri: $ sudo apt-get install unrar && unrar e /path/to/file.rar
<ndrosis> τρέξε sudo apt-get install unrar
<giabri> to τελευταιο μονο ε?
<giabri> sudo apt-get install unrar
<giabri> αυτο?
<ndrosis> ναι
<Anoniem4l> einai duo commands, me to prwto (sudo apt-get install unrar) kaneis install to programa `unrar` pou sou epitrepei na kaneis unrar. me to deftero command (unrar e /path/to/file.rar) kaneis unrar to arxei pou thes.
<Anoniem4l> arxeio*
<ndrosis> και μετά δεξί κλικ στο αρχείο και  extract here
<giabri> opa
<giabri> μπερδευτηκ4
<giabri> και για αποσυμπιεση παλι με εντολη πρεπει?
<giabri> θα κανω βλακει
<ndrosis> ή αυτό ακριβός που λέει ο Anoniem4l
<ndrosis> dokhmase afoy to kaneis eggatastash me deji klik
<giabri> miso
<ndrosis> δοκίμασε αφού το κάνεις εγκατάσταση με δεξί κλικ
<giabri> to εκανα θενκς
<Anoniem4l> np
<ndrosis> Γεια στην παρέα είπα δεν είπα εεεε λοιπόν Γεια στην παρέα!!!!
<Anoniem4l> hello ndrosis
<ndrosis> τώρα πάω να μαγειρέψω :-D
<Anoniem4l> wraio se vriskw, prepei na faw kai gw kati sidoma
<giabri> ti kalo
<Anoniem4l> mono pou me to magirema eimai malwmenos
<ndrosis> Χοιρινές μπριζόλες στο τηγάνι με μπύρα & ρυζάκι
<Anoniem4l> :OOO
<giabri> xoxoxoxxo
<giabri> kane μια μιξη με μουσταρδα μελι λαδι παπρικα κοκκινη και χυμο πορτοκαλι χυσε τα πανω στις μπριζολες και βαλτα φουρνο η γκριλ
<ndrosis> έχει φτάσει το στομάχι στην πλάτη
<Anoniem4l> ahahahahha
<ndrosis> κάπως έτσι θα τις κάνω εκτός απο φούρνο
<giabri> παιδια εχω ενα στικακι 32 γιγα usb 3 και οταν ημουν σε windows το ειχα κανει ntfs για να βαζω μεγαλες ταινιες μεσα.τωρα στην usb θυρα σερνεται.τι κανω?
<Anoniem4l> giabri: kanto FAT32
<ndrosis> το πετας :P
<giabri> οχι ρε καινουριο ειναι και καλο
<giabri> fat32 θα παιρνει εδω στα linux μεγαλα αρχεια?
<ndrosis> το ίδιο έχω πάθει και εγώ με ένα 4GB καινούριο
<giabri> και τι εκανες?
<ndrosis> το πέταξα
<giabri> το θεμα ειναι οτι βαζω ταινιες πανω απο 6-7 γιγα
<ndrosis> :P
<Anoniem4l> giabri: nai tha pernei oti thes, to FAT32 theorite pio idaniko apo to NTFS gia USB
<giabri> ναι αλλα fat ηταν και επαιρνε μεχρι 4
<giabri> γιγα
<ndrosis> το έκανα και σε FAT32 αλλά τίποτα
<Anoniem4l> einai dunaton to FAT32 na exei size limit? prwth fora to akouw/blepw auto
<giabri> πως το κανω fat32?
<giabri> ?
<giabri> ?
<Anoniem4l> apo linux?
<giabri> nai
<Anoniem4l> prwta swse oti arxeio exeis
<giabri> den exo tipota
<kerato> to fat32 exei file size limit
<kerato> ta 4 Gb
<giabri> αααααααα
<Anoniem4l> wraia, dwse ena $ sudo fdisk -l
<giabri> ειδες?
<giabri> μισο
<kerato> an exeis mono linux kanto ext3/ext4
<giabri> κατι που να ειναι γρηγορο χωρις περιορισμο ογκου?
<Anoniem4l> shit exeis dikio
<giabri> να παιζει τηλ θελω μετα
<kerato> de nomizw oti sou kovei to filesize to i/o
<kerato> ti class einai to stick
<giabri> δεν ξερω,datatraveller g4 usb 3.0
<kerato> telospantwn ti na pw dokimase me ext
<giabri> gia pes pos
<Anoniem4l> giabri: dwse ena $ sudo fdisk -l
<Anoniem4l> kai meta anevase to output tou command sto:
<Anoniem4l> !paste
<lubotu3> Το pastebin είναι μια υπηρεσία για να δημοσιεύετε κείμενα που πιάνουν πάνω από 4 σειρές ώστε να μην φορτώνεται/γεμίζει το κανάλι. Το pastebin μας βρίσκεται στο http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org (μετά την δημοσίευση μην ξεχάσετε να μας δώσετε το URL για το κείμενο).
<kerato> pws na to kaneis format?
<kerato> disc utility
<giabri> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Disk identifier: 0x00094a84     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048    78125055    39061504   83  Linux /dev/sda2        781250
<giabri> tora?
<Anoniem4l> einai sindemeno to USB sto PC?
<giabri> nai
<Anoniem4l> episis anevase olo to output plz sto http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org
<giabri> to ekana
<giabri> tora ti kano?
<Anoniem4l> copy paste to link tou pastebin.ubuntu.gr.org pou exeis me to output
<Anoniem4l> (copy paste edw pera)
<giabri> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Disk identifier: 0x00094a84     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048    78125055    39061504   83  Linux /dev/sda2        781250
<giabri>     Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes     255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors     Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes     Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes     I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes     Disk identifier: 0x00094a84              Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System     /dev/sda1   *        2048    78125055    3906150
<giabri> Disk /dev/sdb: 31.5 GB, 31466323968 bytes 31 heads, 31 sectors/track, 63951 cylinders, total 61457664 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xe8b85f37      Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdb1   *        8064    61457663    30724800    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<giabri> ayta
<Anoniem4l> ana gia sou, holdare twra
<Anoniem4l> ektelese auto to command: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<simosx> eee
<Anoniem4l> simosx: ti na kanw :(
<simosx> για μορφοποίηση δίσκων και κατατμήσεων, gnome-disks (Εργαλείο δίσκων, στο Dash).
<giabri> τελικα τι να κανω
<Anoniem4l> ektelese auto to command: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<simosx> το mkfs αν γίνει σε λάθος χώρο, θα είναι πρόβλημα.
<giabri> mke2fs 1.42.9 (4-Feb-2014) /dev/sdb1 is mounted; will not make a σύστημα αρχείων here!
<giabri> αυτο εγραψε
<kerato> prepei na to kaneis unmount prwta
<kerato> kalytera kanto apo to gnome-disks opws eipe o simos
<giabri> κινεζικα μου φαινονται
<Anoniem4l> giabri: ektelese auto to command prwta tote: umount /dev/sdb
<Anoniem4l> kai meta rikse ksana auto pou ekanes: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<giabri> umount: /dev/sdb is not mounted (according to mtab)
<Anoniem4l> tote kane auto: umount /dev/sdb1
<giabri> giabritsos@giabritsos-Inspiron-3542:~$ mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1 mke2fs 1.42.9 (4-Feb-2014) /dev/sdb1 is mounted; will not make a σύστημα αρχείων here! giabritsos@giabritsos-Inspiron-3542:~$ umount /dev/sdb1 umount: /dev/sdb1 is not in the fstab (and you are not root) giabritsos@giabritsos-Inspiron-3542:~$ sudo umount /dev/sdb1 giabritsos@giabritsos-Inspiron-3542:~$
<giabri> tipota?
<Anoniem4l> oxi
<Anoniem4l> egine
<Anoniem4l> dokimase twra: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<giabri> Allocating group tables: done                             Writing inode tables: done                             Creating journal (32768 blocks): έγινε Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information:
<giabri> ti grafo edo?
<Anoniem4l> apla enter pata
<giabri> ok
<giabri> telos?
<Anoniem4l> gia vgale to usb kai ksanavalto, meta dwse ena: sudo fdisk -l
<Anoniem4l> vasika oxi, dwse ena: sudo fdisk -l | grep /dev/sdb1
<giabri>   8064    61457663    30724800    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<giabri> egine
<Anoniem4l> gia na to les oti egine
<Anoniem4l> :)
<giabri> thanks
<Anoniem4l> np
<giabri> na do tora poso grigora grafei
<Anoniem4l> ama den grafei grhgora twra exei problhma to USB
<Anoniem4l> logika.
<giabri> loipon
<giabri> αντιγραφη κανω την ταινια και παω να την αντιγραψω και δεν βγαζει επιλογη "επικολληση"
<Anoniem4l> giabri: exeis teamviewer?
<giabri> νο
<giabri> να βαλω
<Anoniem4l> ama sou einai eukolo, na teliwnoume mia kai kalh
<giabri> μισο να το βρω
<giabri> poy υπαρχει
<Anoniem4l> giabri: http://www.teamviewer.com/el/download/linux.aspx
<Anoniem4l> giabri: http://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_i386.deb
<giabri> etoimo
<Anoniem4l> gia steile ta stoixeia me /msg Anoniem4l [stoixeia]
<giabri> 635 611 565
<giabri> id
<giabri> 7927
<giabri> pass
<simosx> #include <std_disclaimer.h>
<giabri> ηρθα
<giabri> τιποτα
<giabri> επικολληη δεν κανει
<giabri> εβαλα αλλο στικακι και κανει κανονικα επικολληση
<giabri> και δεν δουλευει ουτε drag n drop
<giabri> ela
<giabri> anoniem4l
<Anoniem4l> giabri: exei na kanei me to ubuntu to problhma auto
<Anoniem4l> :S
<giabri> δηλαδη?
<giabri> το αλλο στικακι μια χαρα το βλεπει
<giabri> και κανει εικολληση
<giabri> anomiem4l μηπως φταιει το αρχειο τεστ που εχει μεσα και δεν σβηνεται κιολας με τιποτα?
<giabri> .
<Anoniem4l> giabri: oxi den fteei, to test htan auto pou vlepeis, ena test na dw an pernei arxeia to USB
<Anoniem4l> giabri: mporeis na vazeis arxeia mono apto command line
<giabri> to test den σβηνεται παντως
<giabri> μηπως αν το κανω ενα φορμαρισμα?
<Anoniem4l> giabri: mia xara svinete apto command line
<giabri> απο τερματικο λες
<giabri> γιατι ομως ετσι
<Anoniem4l> giabri: h tha matheis na xirizese to USB apto command line (termatiko) h tha to kaneis format
<giabri> το αλλο στικακι δεν εχει θεμα
<Anoniem4l> giabri: giati fteei to ubuntu apoti vlepw
<giabri> φορματ πως?
<Anoniem4l> giabri: ekteleis to command: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<giabri> μονο αυτο?
<Anoniem4l> giabri: kai meta prepei na to kaneis oti filetype thes (NTFS/ext4/FAT32)
<giabri> edvsa entoli
<giabri> meta pass
<giabri> tora den kanei tpt
<giabri> apo kato perimenei
<giabri> na grapso ext4 mono?
<Anoniem4l> den grafeis tipota, perimeneis na teliwsei to dd command pou ekanes
<giabri> pos to ksanakano ntfs i ext4 an thelo?
<Anoniem4l> giabri: eksartate ti thes na to kaneis
<giabri> εχτ4 παλι
<Anoniem4l> molis teliwsei ektelese: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<giabri> ακομα τιποτα
<Anoniem4l> arakse, argei ligoulaki
<harispc> Hi guys!
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
<Anoniem4l> hello salih-emin
<salih-emin> τι γίνεται ? ήσυχα ?
<Anoniem4l> sxetika, eixame kati thematakia me ton giabri
<Anoniem4l> giabri: telika ti fash?
<harispc> για τι μιλάτε?
<Anoniem4l> o giabri ekane format to USB tou se ext4 kai den mporei na kanei copy+paste h drag&drop arxeia
<Anoniem4l> enw apo command-line mporei na valei arxeia
<salih-emin> wtf ?
<Anoniem4l> yeap
<ndrosis> Καλησπερα Salih
<Anoniem4l> bika me teamviewer kai to diapistosa myself
<harispc> αναι το ξερω
<salih-emin> αλλο πάλι και τούτο
<harispc> το ξερω
<Anoniem4l> harispc: einai known bug sto ubuntu?
<ndrosis> μήπως λέω μήπως έχει δικαιώματα root?
<harispc> αυτό υποθεω
<harispc> *υποθετω
<Anoniem4l> omg
<ndrosis> δοκίμασε με sudo nautilus
<Anoniem4l> ndrosis: auto akrivos einai, den to kserw oti to USB ginete mounted me root rights
<Anoniem4l> s/kserw/ksera/
<Anoniem4l> giabri: edw file? brhka lysh
<Anoniem4l> o ndrosis* brhke ti lush
<ndrosis> απλός έφαγα και καθάρισε το μυαλό
<Anoniem4l> me2 perimenw to fai na skasei na faw :))
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2522-3: ICU vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2522-3/>
<harispc> Εχεις γραψει το Link λαθος
<harispc> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2522-3/
<ndrosis> harispc, το ίδιο link έδωσες :)
<harispc> εχεις βαλει ενα > στο τελος του link :P
<ndrosis> το έχει και στην αρχή  το έκανε close :P
<harispc> :P
<xeirwn> kalispera paides :-)
<harispc> Καλησπερα :)
<ndrosis> καλησπερα
<harispc> Ubuntu. Linux for human beings :)
<ndrosis> ναι αλλά μόνο 19
<harispc> 19 ti?
<ndrosis> είμαστε τώρα εδω
<salih-emin> xaaxax
<harispc> αναι
<harispc> αλλα οι περισσοτεροι δεν γραφουν τπτ
<xeirwn> salih , egkatestisa kai ta win 7 64x ;)
<harispc> Ποια διανομή χρησιμοποιείτε περισσότερο και πια έκδοση της;
<xeirwn> egw thn Freya
<harispc> Εγώ χρησιμοποιούσα ως χθες Ubuntu 12.04 αλλά σήμερα έβαλα τα 14.04
<ndrosis> Αναλόγως το PC αλλά κυρίως 14.04
<harispc> Τα προβλήματα που έχω είναι ότι υπάρχει graphics corruption σε αρκετα σημεια
<ndrosis> intel εχεις?
<xeirwn> einai palio to mhxanhma sou ;h kainourgio ?
<harispc> nai
<harispc> παλιο
<harispc> Toshiba Satellite A300-1mm του 2008
<xeirwn> emmm
<ndrosis> και σε εμενα το ίδιο κάνει
<harispc> Το 12.10+ το κανει αυτο
<harispc> το ιδιο pc έχεις?
<ndrosis> εμενα 14.04
<ndrosis> οχι
<ndrosis> dell inspiron 1545
<harispc> εμενα το 12.10 και τα νεοτερα το κανουν
<harispc> το 12.04 και πριν δεν ειχαν τετοια θεματα
<ndrosis> να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν θυμάμαι
<harispc> Εχμ ναι ενταξει δεν ειναι και πολυ
<harispc> Βεβαια μια μερα εχω το 14.04 δεν εχω καθαρες εντυπωσεις ακομη
<xeirwn> exw elementary OS 0.3 Freya ( 64-bit), built on Ubuntu 14.04 ( unstable versie),,, kai eilikrina , den kserw akoma ti 8a pei problhma.....ftou,ftou,ftouuuuu
<harispc> Δειτε το εικονιδειο στο Launcher κατω κατω το A
<harispc> http://img.webme.com/pic/a/ahthnew1/12456.png
<harispc> κατι τετοια graphical corruptions αλλες φορες ειναι σε title bars κτλ
<ndrosis> μάλλον έχει αρχίσει να παίρνει δρόμο
<harispc> το pc μια χαρα ειναι
<harispc> σε windows/12.04/debian καλα φαινονται ολα
<harispc> μονο σε ubuntu/unity το κανει
<ndrosis> ναι γιατί ζορίζετε
<harispc> Τωρα τελευταια παντως βλεπω κατι BSODS για τον Grpahics Card Driver και Graphics Card Driver Has Crashed και αυτο τωρα που ειδα μου μπορει να λεει και hardware
<harispc> οταν εχω vmware ανοιχτο στα windows αυτα, η κανω κατι βαρυ για την graphics
<harispc> Αλλά και πάλι παλιά δνε το έκανε αυτό
<harispc> Αλλά η CPU 40oC idle δεν εχει θεματα υπερθερμανσης καθολου
<salih-emin> Αλλο παλιά άλλο τώρα
<salih-emin> μια αλλαγή πάστας
<harispc> Γενικα το max που εχει φτασει ειναι 65oC επειτα απο ~19ωρες λειτουργειας
<salih-emin> γενικά το Unity χρησιμοποιεί GPU acceleration
<salih-emin> οπότε βασίζεται στην κάρτα γραφικών σου
<ndrosis> Αν μπορείς δοκίμασε το και με εξωτερική οθόνη
<harispc> Θα το δω με ενα monitor αν και παλι μαλλον τα ιδια θα κανει
<ndrosis> λογικά ναι
<harispc> Εχεί πολύ μεγάλη RAM για την εποχή του (3GB - πολυ μεγαλη για το 2008)
<harispc> Αλλά εντάξει ως μαθητής Α'Γυμν που είμαι, μου κάνει άνετα την δουλεία του.
<ndrosis> συνήθως στην VGA στα Laptop δεν έχει πάστα αλλά μια άλλη μ@@λακια
<salih-emin> ωχ ναι
<harispc> Γενικα τα laptop είναι για λίγη χρήση, αλλά δεν έχω χώρο στο γραφείο μου για desktop
<ndrosis> λογικά πρέπει να είχε και VISTA :P
<harispc> nai vista eixe
<ndrosis> γιατί λίγη?
<harispc> αλλα του εχω βαλει windows7pro/και ubuntu 14.04
<ndrosis> εγώ το δικό μου το έχω σκίσει
<harispc> Γενικα τα vista με το bloatware της toshiba δεν αντεχονταν
<salih-emin> Ta λαπτοπια δεν είναι για λίγη χρήση
<salih-emin> το δικό μου είναι και το workstation μου
<salih-emin> του ξεσκίζω τα σωθηκά
<xeirwn> lol
<harispc> ειχε κατασταφει το λειτουργικο πια αργουσε υπερβολικα, χαθηκαν dlls και εβαλα win 7 μαζι με ubuntu 12.04 (στην αρχη - πριν ειχα vista/ubuntu 10.04) σημερα εβαλα και 14.04 ubuntu
<salih-emin> γιαυτό και το είχα αγωρει
<harispc> :P
<salih-emin> αγοράσει*
<harispc> Και εγω για workstation το εχω :P
<ndrosis> μην πω η γυναίκα μου τη έχει κάνει στο δικό της του έχει πετάξει τα μάτια έξω 16 ώρες συνέχεια Χ 3 χρόνια και ακόμα βαράει
<harispc> Συνεχεια στα ορια το εχω RAM/CPU :P
<harispc> μια μερα το ειχα ανοιχτο για 18 ωρες (κατεβαζα torrents και εγακθηστουσα εικονικες κτλ) και το αφινα να δουλευει
<ndrosis> μιλάμε να τρέχει flash games επί 16 ώρες CPU και RAM στα Full
<harispc> lel μπηκε και βγηκε-περαστικος
<harispc> Πάντως τα Toshiba είναι πολύ καλά μηχανήματα
<ndrosis> από τα καλά και σκυλιά
<ndrosis> έχω ένα στο πατάρι
<harispc> Τοσα χρονια και ακομη σαν ακινουργιο ειναι
<harispc> δουλευει τοσες ωρες το PC τιποτα δεν παθαινει
<harispc> Τι Toshiba έχεις?
<ndrosis> Δεν θυμάμαι καλά
<giabri> paidia edo eimai exo mia doylitsa kai erxomai argotera
<ndrosis> Έχει AMD και ATI με 4GB RAM
<ndrosis> κανε την δουλειά σου
<xeirwn> paides sas afhnw...kalh sas nuxta , kai kalh sunexeia.
<ndrosis> καλο βραδυ
<ndrosis> να εχεις
<xeirwn> thx
<harispc> οκ
<harispc> Τι μοντέλο @ndrosis
<ndrosis> salih-emin, αύριο θα σου πω εμπειρία από το allo σήμερα το παρέλαβα
<ndrosis> δεν θυμάμαι
<harispc> ποιο αλλο?
<ndrosis> ένα κεντράκι με Asterisk
<salih-emin> ndrosis, ok
<harispc> ok
<ndrosis> τώρα που το είπατε θα το κατεβάσω από το πατάρι να δω ποιο μοντέλο ειναι
<harispc> :P
<harispc> Ανοιξέ το κι όλας
<ndrosis> οοο ναι το άνοιξα κι ολας
<ndrosis> :-D
<harispc> Βασικα το μονο προβλημα που εχω με το Toshiba ειναι η μπαταρια που κραταει μολις 5λεπτα, αλλα δικαιολογητε απο ενα λαποπ 7.5χρονων
<harispc> Ωραια.
<harispc> Εχεις Linux στο Toshiab αυτο?
<ndrosis> λογικο
<harispc> : D
<harispc> Τι Linux έχεις?
<ndrosis> οχι αλλα θα του περασω
<harispc> Καλά θα κάνεις
<harispc> Τι λειτουργικο έχει?
<ndrosis> ήταν το παλιό της γυναίκας
<ndrosis> windows 7
<harispc> Βαλτου ένα Ubuntu 12.04 και θα πεταει
<harispc> η 14.04 αλλα μαλλον θα εχεις graphical corruption
<ndrosis> AMD Athlon 64 X2 TK-57
<ndrosis> 4GB ram
<harispc> Καλό PC είναι
<harispc> ΤΙ μοντέλο?
<ndrosis> VGA ATI X1200
<salih-emin> Ubuntu 14.04 64bit ξερά
<salih-emin> Τώρα
<salih-emin> πάμε
<salih-emin> μην το αργείς
<salih-emin> χωρίς σάλιο
<ndrosis> xaxaxaxaxa
<salih-emin> παμε
<salih-emin> μη γελάς ρε
<salih-emin> :P
<ndrosis> έχει πράμα επάνω
<harispc> :P
<harispc> :P
<harispc> Κανε Dual Boot
<salih-emin> ήταν το παλιό της γυνάικας είπες
<harispc> Και μετα σβησε τα Windows όταν δεν τα χρειάζεσαι πια.
<salih-emin> χωρήσατε ?
<ndrosis> το άνοιξα και χάθηκα
<ndrosis> οχι
<harispc> Και χαθηκες που?
<salih-emin> α και πως και το παράτησε ?
<ndrosis> πήρε καινούργιο
<salih-emin> α οκ
<harispc> Ναι οντως θυριο ειναι αυτο το PC
<harispc> θυριο δνε το λες αλλα ειναι πολυ καλο
<ndrosis> τούβλο είναι ότι πρέπει για βαρακια
<ndrosis> :P
<salih-emin> αντε τα λέμα
<harispc> σιγα εμενα ειναι 2.9κιλα
<salih-emin> πάω να δω μια ταινία που αγόρασα
<harispc> αυτο ποσες ιντσες οθονη εχιε?
<ndrosis> 15
<ndrosis> καλή προβολή
<salih-emin> thnx
<pc_magas> kalisperes
<ndrosis> καλησπερα
<harispc> καληπροβολη :)
<harispc> Καλησπερα pc_magas
<pc_magas> Ti kanete
<harispc> Εχεις ενα ωραιο site στο wordpress.com
<pc_magas> To kserw molis pris merikes meres akalsa to theme
<pc_magas> alaksa*
<ndrosis> ποιο ποιο ειναι?
<pc_magas> pcmagas.wordpress.com
<pc_magas> Apla grapv oti me provlimatizei kai oti dokimasw sto pc mou
<pc_magas> grafw*
<harispc>  το ξερω ειμαι επισκεπτης σου :)
<harispc> Το Twenty Twelve είναι πολύ απλό κατα την γνώμη μου
<ndrosis> pc_magas, μου έδωσες φαΐ
<pc_magas> ndrosis, peinalas kai sy e?
<pc_magas> Ti exeis kata nou/
<ndrosis> ναι
<pc_magas> Ti exeis kata nou?
<pc_magas> Tomcat pou asxoloume teleutaia Lamp Stack
<pc_magas> Pou pali asxoli8ika teleutaia?
<harispc> :Ρ
<ndrosis> Tomcat δεν το έχω δουλέψει καν
<pc_magas> Vasika eixa apo8imane na enasxoli8w me auton apo tin sxoli
<pc_magas> .
<pc_magas> Doksa ton 8eo p-ou fwtise kate developers na kanoun to maven
<pc_magas> Lynei polla provlimatas
<pc_magas> provlimata*
<harispc> Ωραιο το Guma
<ndrosis> Πολύ καλό αυτό με το Χριστοπαναγίες
<harispc> Bye Bye φευγω τωρα τα λεμε αυριο!
<pc_magas> harispc, na prosexeis
<ndrosis> καλο βραδυ
<ndrosis> τα λεμε
<giabri> ηρθα εγω
<ndrosis> NikT, καλησπέρα και ερώτηση μαζί έχω laptop με AMD Athlon 64 X2 1.9 RAM 4GB VGA ATI X1200 να βάλω MATE?
<ndrosis> NikTh,
<NikTh> ndrosis: 4GB RAM ;
<ndrosis> ναι
<pc_magas> Kalinyxta
<ndrosis> καλο βραδυ
<NikTh> Σου αρέσει το MATE σαν περιβάλλον; π.χ το XFCE πως θα σου φαινόταν ;
<NikTh> Απο RAM είσαι υπεραρκετός (ακόμη και για Unity), αλλά η κάρτα γραφικών καθώς και ο επεξεραστής με ανησυχούν λίγο.
<NikTh> Όπως και να ´χει δοκιμάζεις με ένα Live και βλέπεις πως πάει.
<ndrosis> δεν ξέρω μέχρι να το περάσω πριν λίγο το κατέβασα από το πατάρι :-D
<NikTh> Εγώ θα δοκίμαζα Xubuntu και Ubuntu MATE πάντως. Και τα δυο και θα έβλεπα πιο πάει καλύτερα.
<NikTh> Από Live εννοώ, όχι εγκατάσταση αμέσως.
<ndrosis> Για Ubuntu MATE σκεφτόμουνα
<ndrosis> αλλά θα παίξω και με Xubuntu
<ndrosis> όποιο του κάτσει καλύτερα θα βάλω
<NikTh> Οκ. Δώστου τότε. Το Xubuntu έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι λιγότερο resources hungry από το ΜΑΤΕ, αλλά ίσως να κάνω και λάθος.
<ndrosis> ο Salih μου είπε για 14.04
<ndrosis> μωρέ θα του πετάξω τα μάτια έξω
<ndrosis> θα πάει ηρωικά από το να είναι στο πατάρι και με Windows 7
<NikTh> Τι Unity ;
<NikTh> Με την ATI X1200 νομίζω θα δυσκολευτείς με το Unity.
<NikTh> Εκτός και αν βάλεις 12.04 με unity-2d
<NikTh> Όπως και να 'χει , μια δοκιμή θα σε πείσει.
<ndrosis> να του περάσω debian?
<NikTh> ndrosis: Δεν του περνάς ένα Arch;
<Anoniem4l> psifizw debian because beast
<ndrosis> θα δυσκολευτώ με το Arch νομίζω
<Anoniem4l> ftera tha anoiksei to laptopi tha ginei demonas
<NikTh> Τι Debian; stable; Ψηφίσω Arch because beast and rolling at the same time :P
<Anoniem4l> ahahahah
<Anoniem4l> kalo kai to arch den lew
<ndrosis> ναι stable
<NikTh> Πέρασε του archbang τότε. ArchLinux , αλλά λίγο πιο ετοιματζίδικο.
<giabri> anoniem4l?
<Anoniem4l> ela giabri
<giabri> diavasa οτι βρηκατε λυση?
<Anoniem4l> gia anoikse mia teamviewer kai pes me na boukarw sta bam giati thelw na kimithw :X
<giabri> xaxaxa...αστο για αυριο πανε κοιμησου
<giabri> το εβαλα σε win
<Anoniem4l> kai?
<giabri> γι γορματ
<Anoniem4l> o
<giabri> φορματ αργο
<giabri> α το ξνακανω ntfs
<giabri> xaxaaxa
<Anoniem4l> opos thes, padws ginete na doulepsei mia xara me ext4
<giabri> mmmmm
<Anoniem4l> kai copy paste the kaneis kai drag and drop
<Anoniem4l> ::)
<giabri> to ext4 θα το βλεπει η τηλεοραση?
<NikTh> Για κοινό χώρο μιλάμε;
<giabri> αν βαλω ταινια?
<Anoniem4l> den nomizw na to vlepei tileorasi
<Anoniem4l> distixos
<giabri> οκ..μιλαμε αυριο
<ndrosis> NikΤh, σωστά βλέπω https://www.archlinux.org/
<NikTh> ndrosis: http://wiki.archbang.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
<NikTh> Αν βαριέσαι να στήνεις τα πάντα χειροκίνητα.
<NikTh> ndrosis: Δες και αυτό https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1y4NwbREbg
<ndrosis> Το link που έστειλα είναι η πρώτη επιλογή που μου είπες για το Arch σωστά?
<NikTh> ndrosis: Ναι, για Arch Official που λένε.
<NikTh> Ο οδηγός εγκατάστασης έχει μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά (αν σε βοηθάει).
<ndrosis> που ?
<NikTh> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide_%28%CE%95%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%B7%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AC%29
<ndrosis> NikTh, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ έχω μαζέψει μπόλικη δουλεία για τις επόμενες μέρες
<NikTh> Αν σκοπεύεις να εγκαταστήσεις Arch from scratch και είναι η πρώτη σου φορα, ναι έχεις μπόλικη δουλειά, όντως.
<ndrosis> :)
<NikTh> Καληνυχτώ.
<ndrosis> Καλό βράδυ στην παρέα
<GreekX> anyone here?
<simosx> GreekX, καλησπέρα!
<GreekX> γεια χαρα
<GreekX> εχv κατι προβληματα με το ubuntu mate
<GreekX> δεν ξερω γιατι ξαφνικα κολλάει οταν παω να τρέξω οτιδήποτε
<simosx> είναι ζητήματα με hardware ή γενικά ζητήματα λογισμικού;
<GreekX> και ξεκινησε απο οταν μπηκα τελευταια φορά και προσπαθησα να ανοιξω φιρεφοχ
<GreekX> ειμαι αρχαριος σιμο απλα ηθελα να ρωτήσω σε αυτες τις περιπτώσεις κάνουμε reinstall?
<simosx> γενικά εξαρτάται από την πηγή του προβλήματος.
<simosx> δηλαδή, ήταν κάτι από το Firefox; Αν ναι, τότε το πρόβλημα υπάρχει ακόμα και όταν δεν τρέχει ο Firefox; Αν τρέχεις με Chromium-browser;
<GreekX> πλέον δεν με αφήνει να τρέξω τίποτα δυστυχώς
<GreekX> με βαζει και μετά ότι εντολή δώσω κανει να την ανοιξει αλλά δεν την ανολιγει ποτέ
<simosx> μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την επιτάχυνση γραφικών, και χρησιμοποιεί διαδικασία μέσω λογισμικού.
<GreekX> ξερω δεν βοηθάω απλά έλεγα μήπως ήταν κανενα τελευταίο update και το είχαν και άλλοι ΄)
<simosx> τι κάρτα γραφικών έχεις;
<GreekX> nvidia gtx 650
<GreekX> me nvidia 331 prop drivers an thymamai kala
<simosx> ανοιχτούς οδηγούς;
<GreekX> twra moy vazeis dyskola lol
<GreekX> idiotageis τεστεδ νομιζω γράφει
<simosx> οι οδηγοί nvidia είναι κάτι που δεν κατέχω. θα χρειαστεί να ρωτήσεις κάποιο άλλο.
<GreekX> οκ ευχαριστω
<simosx> δοκίμασε το πρωί εδώ, ή στο φόρουμ.
<GreekX> i will
<GreekX> γκουντ ναιτ
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-11
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2524-1: eCryptfs vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2524-1/>
<Anoniem4l> kalhmeres fellas
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
<kerato> mornin' dudes
<salih-emin> τι λέει
<vamitrou> good morning guys
<kerato> linux, nes, aragma
<salih-emin> αυτά είναι
<Anoniem4l> dimitriaka egw pros to paron kai galataki
<salih-emin> το παιδί της μαμάς.... αγώρι μου εσύ
<Anoniem4l> ahahahha ikr
<salih-emin> φάε παιδί μου να μεγαλώσεις
<Anoniem4l> thelw vitamines
<salih-emin> το καταλαβαίνω
<Anoniem4l> :)
<kerato> lol eipe ikr
<kerato> ena matso trendides
<salih-emin> αστα να πάνε
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, έχεις και iPhone ε ?
<Anoniem4l> sa ti mana allh kamia
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: nope
<salih-emin> Samsung
<Anoniem4l> ^
<salih-emin> AXAXAXAX
<Anoniem4l> xaaxxaxaxa
<salih-emin> σε'πιασα
<salih-emin> χιπστερακι
<Anoniem4l> aXAXAXAXA
<Anoniem4l> sure
<salih-emin>  Anoniem4l πως και δεν χρησιμοποιείς Elementary OS ?
<Anoniem4l> nai den xrhsimopoiw
<salih-emin> όλα τα hipster αυτό έχουν
<Anoniem4l> o.O
<salih-emin> :P
<Anoniem4l> egw nomiza oti exoun iOS
<salih-emin> όταν δεν έχουν λεφτά θέλουν να το πάιξουν ενελακτικοί οπότε βάζουν Elementary OS
<Anoniem4l> xaaxax
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=325585#p325585>
<salih-emin> ασε μας ρε Euaki
<salih-emin> Euaki, είσαι καλά ?
<Euaki> Δεν έχω τίποτα στη βάση δεδομένων μου σχετικά με είσαι καλά ? . Βοήθησε με να μάθω περισσότερα!
<salih-emin> Euaki,  θέλεις να σου μάθω περισσότερα ?
<Euaki> salih-emin: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<salih-emin> Euaki, με δουλεέυεις ? εσυ μου είπες να σου μάθω περισσότερα
<Euaki> salih-emin: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<salih-emin> Euaki, με πληγώνς
<Euaki> Δεν έχω τίποτα στη βάση δεδομένων μου σχετικά με με πληγώνς . Βοήθησε με να μάθω περισσότερα!
<salih-emin> Euaki, είναι το "πληγώνεις" όπως το λένε στην Καρδίτσα
<Euaki> salih-emin: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<salih-emin> Euaki, ok
<Euaki> Δεν έχω τίποτα στη βάση δεδομένων μου σχετικά με ok . Βοήθησε με να μάθω περισσότερα!
<salih-emin> Euaki,
<Anoniem4l> to Euaki to kalo
 * Anoniem4l pets Euaki
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: exeis ebeiria/gnwsh peri lighttpd?
<Anoniem4l> h kapios?
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ
<Anoniem4l> prospathw na kanw ena reverse proxy na doulepsei kai den diavazei arxeia apo to /var/www
<salih-emin> αλλά είναι στα σχέδια μου να το μάθω όπως και το NginX
<salih-emin> ποιο μουτρο εδω μέσα έχει ασχοληθεί με docker, vagrant και sanppy Ubuntu ?
<salih-emin> κανένας ρε μούτρα ?
<Anoniem4l> :P
<salih-emin> η τεχνολογία του μέλοντος ρεεεεεε
<salih-emin> θα πεινάσετε αν δεν ξέρετε να τα παίζετε στα δάχτυλά σας
<salih-emin> πωωωω θα σας μαλώσω
<salih-emin> αληθεια ξέρετε τι είναι αυτά που είπα ?
<Anoniem4l> yeap
<salih-emin> ας αρχήσουμε απο τα βασικα
<salih-emin> επιτέλους
<Anoniem4l> https://github.com/docker/docker
<ndrosis> ολα στην φόρα δηλαδή ?
<salih-emin> όλα
<ndrosis> αυτά είναι για πες
<ndrosis> είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι έκανες και test drive :P
<salih-emin> με ποιά ρε ?
<salih-emin> όλα τα χρησιμοποιώ κατα καιρούς
<salih-emin> ειδικά το Ubuntu snappy το παρακολουθώ
<salih-emin> θα είναι μια φοβερή λύση για όσους θα στήνουν server και θα τεχουν web εφαρμογές σε docker
<ndrosis> το θέλω τώρα!
<salih-emin> ε κατέβασε το development image
<salih-emin> τι περιμένεις ?
<salih-emin> το συμαντικό ειναι να μαθεις docker
<salih-emin> όλα τα αλλα είναι ευκολα
<ndrosis> από που ξεκινάω?
<salih-emin> https://www.docker.com/tryit/
<Anoniem4l> https://www.docker.com/tryit/
<Anoniem4l> me prolaves salih :)
<salih-emin> http://under30ceo.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/like_a_boss.jpg Anoniem4l
<Anoniem4l> ahahaha ayyyyy afediko
<salih-emin> χαχαχααχχα
<harispc> Hi guys
<ndrosis> Kalhsperaaa
<harispc> το ubuntu 14.04 ειναι πολυ βαρυ OS
<harispc> Συνέχεια compiz crashes
<ndrosis> Δοκίμασε το Ubuntu MATE
<harispc> http://img.webme.com/pic/a/ahthnew1/1234.png
<harispc> Ubuntu Mate θα βαλω, αλλα και παλι απαραδεκτο το 14.04
<harispc> 2crashes σε 30 λεπτα που το εχω ανοιχτο ειναι παρα πολλα
<ndrosis> δοκίμασε να τρέξεις την εντολή unity-reset
<harispc> κατσε το κανω
<harispc> σε terminal ή σε alt+f2?
<ndrosis> terminal
<harispc> κ
<harispc> http://img.webme.com/pic/a/ahthnew1/123459.png
<harispc> Δεν υπάρχει ως εντολή.
<ndrosis> ok δοκίμασε κάτι αλλο τότε
<ndrosis> sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<ndrosis> και μετα
<ndrosis> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<harispc> ακκ
<ndrosis> και reboot
<harispc> παλι κρασαρε το compiz :P για αυτο αρχισα
<harispc> *αργισα
<harispc> παλι τωρα το κανει συνεχεια
<harispc> κρασαρε
<ndrosis> είσαι ακόμα εδώ?
<harispc_> Ξαναλετε τις εντολες επειδη αναγκαστικα να κανω hardreset
<ndrosis> sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<ndrosis> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<ndrosis> και reboot
<harispc_> ok
<harispc_> επισης, οι γραμματοσειρες αλλαξεαν σε djvu sans απο ubuntu αλλα ξερω να το φτιανχ ωαυτο...
<ndrosis> έχω την εντύπωση οτι καρσαρη από το theme
<harispc_> Ambiance εχω
<harispc_> το default
<harispc_> θα δοκιμασω και radiance
<ndrosis> ααα οκ τοτε
<ndrosis> τρέξε τις εντολές και αν στο ξανακάνει δοκιμάζεις και αλλαγή στο theme
<harispc> Εκανα restart
<harispc> Ας δούμε τώρα...
<harispc> Ως στιγμης τιποτα αλλα δεν το εχω αρκετη ωρα ανοιχτο
<harispc> ειμαι ακομη μεσα αγονειστε αυτο
<simosx> 1. ti karta grafikwn
<simosx> 2. ti leei to "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p"
<simosx> harispc,
<harispc> Hi guys
<harispc> κανέις?
<harispc> Hi guys (I have logged off)
<harispc> but now I am back :P
<harispc> Hi jemadux
<jemadux> hi harispc
<harispc> Hi
<kerato> pousai jemadux
<jemadux> sto oftc / #debian-gr
<harispc> hi guys
<harispc> το ubuntu 14.04 κανει τωρα τρελα graphics corruptions...... αλλα τεσπα
<harispc> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6n4XcayeYmARjQzem9yVFhNUEU&usp=sharing
<harispc> Θα ξαναβαλω 12.04 μαλλον
<harispc> @ndrosis μια μπαινεις μια βγαινεις
<ndrosis> με έχει σκιση το internet
<harispc> :P
<harispc> Τεσπα, εγω ετοιμαζομαι να βαλω Ubuntu Mate 14.04 ή Ubuntu 12.04. Το Unity 14.04 παραπαει πια; https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6n4XcayeYmARjQzem9yVFhNUEU&usp=sharing
<Giorgos_Kappa> Αλοοοοοο
<Anoniem4l> ello
<Giorgos_Kappa> Anoniem4l:  Εισαι των εναλλακτικών σοσιαλ εσυ :P
<Anoniem4l> Giorgos_Kappa: ti enoeis?
<Giorgos_Kappa> Δεν γνωρίζεις το Ello? Το social media που στην αρχή λανσάρανε σαν ανοικτό κ εναλλακτικο?
<Anoniem4l> oxi ahahahaha prwth fora to vlepw :D
<harispc> kai ego :P
<Giorgos_Kappa> κ ομως φιλτατοι το λανσάρανε σαν ανοιχτό, ad free κ κυριως ΣΑΝ ΣΟΣΙΑΛ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΟΥΛΑ ΤΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ ΣΕ 3ους
<Giorgos_Kappa> αστειακια δλδ
<harispc> Παω να το δω :D
<Giorgos_Kappa> χαχαχαχα
<harispc> Eimai periergos se tetoia pragmata :D
<harispc> ekana request for invitation
<harispc> :P
<Anoniem4l> de me lete
<Anoniem4l> kana programataki wraio (oxi extension) gia upotitlous paizei?
<Anoniem4l> gia linux ofc
<Anoniem4l> skeftome na grapsw diko mou giafto
<harispc> κάπου στο linuxinsider.gr ειχε φτιαξει ενας ενα καλο
<Giorgos_Kappa> Για υπότιτλους λέγοντας?
<Giorgos_Kappa> Για συγχρονισμο?
<Anoniem4l> greek subtitle downloader
<Anoniem4l> no
<Giorgos_Kappa> ααααα
<Anoniem4l> thelw as poume na anoigw mia tainia me to vlc, kai me ti mia na xw subtitles akribws gia afto to version tou video/mp4/ktl
<Giorgos_Kappa> Anoniem4l: γράψε ρε κ εγώ beta tester
<Anoniem4l> tha einai poly korifi, alla thelei psaksimo
<Giorgos_Kappa> Εχω το vlsub με το VLC (extension)αλλα πλέον δουλεύει κάθε δεκα χρονια :/
<Anoniem4l> exw vrei tropo efkolo na katevazw ta subtitles
<Anoniem4l> to thema mou einai na trexei to programataki san daemon sto background, kai me ti mia pou petagete to VLC na kleinei to vlc kai na ksananoigei me upotitlous
<Anoniem4l> ola automata ftw
<Anoniem4l> kalh idea e?
<Anoniem4l> auto ginete efkola giati to VLC exei argument --sub-file
<harispc> Hi guys
<Anoniem4l> hello again
<Giorgos_Kappa> Αλοο
<harispc> Απο τι διανομη ειστε τωρα :P
<harispc> Τεσπα βαρετη ερωτηση
<harispc> Ρωτηστε κατι να περασει η ωρα :P
<harispc> Welcome back talos-mintgr
<Anoniem4l> woot woot woot Giorgos_Kappa auto pou sou eipa einai dunaton telika.
<Anoniem4l> $ qdbus org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.vlc /org/mpris/MediaPlayer2 org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.Player.Metadata
<Giorgos_Kappa> harispc: ubuntu 14.04 xfce κ προσπαθώ επανειλημμένα να brickarω ενα LG v400
<Anoniem4l> tsoup vlepw pio arxeio trexei sto VLC
<Giorgos_Kappa> Anoniem4l: woot woot well done!Μεσω opensubtitles ψαχνει?
<Anoniem4l> no den exw kanei tipota akoma, apla vlepw oti ginete ahahah :D
<Anoniem4l> skeftome subz.blog-spot.gr gt einai to kalutero gia ellhnikos upotitlous
<Anoniem4l> ellhnikous*
<Giorgos_Kappa> δεν το ηξερα καν
<Giorgos_Kappa> "memo"
<Anoniem4l> alla den exei open API, exei merika kolpakia men
<Anoniem4l> apla egw thelw plhrhs automatopiisi kai success-rate 90%+
<Anoniem4l> oute ena koubaki den tha xreiazete na patas
<Anoniem4l> petas tin tainia, kanei restart to VLC apo mono tou kai efiges euthia
<Giorgos_Kappa> καλόοο
<Giorgos_Kappa> βασικά με το restart συνεχιζει αναπαραγωγή η ταινια?
<Anoniem4l> tha mporo aneta na to kanw
<Anoniem4l> na sinexizei
<Anoniem4l> :)
<Anoniem4l> alla den exw grapsei oute mia grammh kwdika, apla vlepw pws kai ti
<Giorgos_Kappa> Anoniem4l: Δεν γνωρίζω απο κώδικα για να συνεισφέρω αλλά μπορεις να με υπολογίζεις σε κάθε καταστροφικό beta testing χαχαα
<Giorgos_Kappa> :D
<Anoniem4l> ahaha koble :))
<Giorgos_Kappa> Εγώ προσπαθώ να επαναφέρω το download mode στο ρημάδι το τάμπλετ μου
<harispc> Hi guys
<harispc> Hi
<Anoniem4l> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHZ8ek-6ccc
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-12
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2530-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2530-1/> || USN-2529-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2529-1/> || USN-2528-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2528-1/> || USN-2527-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2527-1/> || USN-2526-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/us
<kerato> etsi pou lete
<salih-emin> καλημέρα μούτρα
<salih-emin> δειτε τι έχουν φτιάξει https://youtu.be/a4P7lvIUc5M?t=5m21s kerato
<salih-emin> kerato, νομίζω το θες αυτό σπίτι σου να πάιζεις
<kerato> endiaferon
<kerato> poly tis modas ayta ta chef, ansible etc
<salih-emin> ναι
<salih-emin> είναι
<salih-emin> και θα παίζυν συμαντικό ρόλο σε μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις
<salih-emin> το ωραίο είναι το JuJu αν το ξέρεις
<salih-emin> κάνει ολη την δουλεια παιχνιδάκι
<kerato> to kserw
<kerato> to juju imho ein o monos tropos gia na vgalei lefta h canonical
<salih-emin> exactly
<salih-emin> και το κινητό φυσικά
<salih-emin> σε μικο μεν βαθμό
<kerato> kala afto 8a to deiksei to mellon
<salih-emin> επιστρέφω
<Anoniem4l> good morning sunshines
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
<salih-emin> tralala trilalo
<Anoniem4l> trikala
<salih-emin> χααχαχαχα
<salih-emin> τι ωραία τι καλά
<salih-emin> χτες
<salih-emin> φέυγω απο το PC και λέω κάτσε
<salih-emin> να δω μερικά επισόδεια Arrow που είχα νοικοιάσει
<Anoniem4l> >επισόδεια Arrow που είχα νοικοιάσει
<salih-emin> αυτό κατα τις 11.30
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, (πες τα γιατί είναι ανάπηρος)
<salih-emin> βλέπω τα επισόδεια
<salih-emin> και κατα τις 03.30
<salih-emin> παω για ύπνω
<salih-emin> ύπνο !
<salih-emin> πωωωωωωω
<Anoniem4l> ahaahahha
<Anoniem4l> kai kai? eides kana oneiro?
<salih-emin> παω για ύπνο και λέεο πριν παω δεν ρίχνω μια ματια στο FB
<salih-emin> να δω αν έχω καμια ειδοποίηση
<salih-emin> απο την κοινότητα
<salih-emin> !!!!!
<salih-emin> και μου πετάγονται τα μάτια !!!!!!!!!
<Anoniem4l> kai eides ton engineer tis apple?
<salih-emin> ρωτάει ένας κάτι
<salih-emin> και ζητάει και λινκ
<salih-emin> κατάλαβες
<salih-emin> μπάινει ο άλλος .... σα να μην σημβαίνει ίποτα
<salih-emin> τίποτα*
<salih-emin> και αρχίζει και του δίνει, παρε αυτό το τόρεντ,
<salih-emin> πάρε αυτό το crack
<salih-emin> και να σου απο δω και να σου απο κει
<salih-emin> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<salih-emin> Που να μην αναθεωρούσα και τους κανόνες πριν 3 μέρες !!!!
<Anoniem4l> XAXAXA metamesonixties paranomies
<salih-emin> Θα είχαν και δίκιο οι μ@#%$^
<salih-emin> ρε τι να πω
<Anoniem4l> aahahha to eida kgw auto to post
<Anoniem4l> peri matlab
<salih-emin> etsi
<Anoniem4l> pou les, skeftome na kanw ena scriptaki pou tha trexei sto background san daemon, kai otan anoigeis VLC me tainia/epeisodio, tha sou kanei restart to VLC me upotitlous, ola sto piato
<salih-emin> πω αδερφέ τι μου λές τώρα...
<salih-emin> τα έχω ξεχάσει αυτά
<Anoniem4l> san idea kalh den einai?
<salih-emin> plex server --> Smart TV
<salih-emin> και αντε γεια
<salih-emin> το έχω στήσει και έχω ησυχάσει
<Anoniem4l> o.O
<salih-emin> νοικιάζω τα επισόδεια και τις ταινίες στο laptop
<salih-emin> και μόλις είναι έτοιμες
<Anoniem4l> plex, >go premium
<salih-emin> απλά ανοιγω την Plex
<salih-emin> εφαρμογή
<salih-emin> στην TV
<salih-emin> και τσσσαααααααακκκκ
<Anoniem4l> aaa exeis TV
<salih-emin> το υλικό με περιμένει με υπότιτλους
<Anoniem4l> etsi eksigite
<salih-emin> με περιγραφή
<salih-emin> και εξώφυλλο
<Anoniem4l> de me les to 1 epeisodio me ton poso paei? XAXAXAXA
<salih-emin> όμωρφαααααα
<salih-emin> με τον πόσο πάει ?
<salih-emin> wtf λες ρε
<Anoniem4l> 2.5 EU to 2hmero?
<salih-emin> ναι
<Anoniem4l> timh enow profanos :p
<salih-emin> νομίζω τόσο :P
<Anoniem4l> dhladh
<Anoniem4l> ena season ton 20 ep. sou vgenei 50 EU?
<Anoniem4l> AXAXAXAXAXAXAX
<salih-emin> XAAXAXAXAAXAXAXAX
<Anoniem4l> XAXAXAxa
<salih-emin> p;ame ... ;allo u;ema
<Anoniem4l> pou na deis kamia seira me 5 season kaikes
<salih-emin> πάμε άλλο θέμα
<Anoniem4l> oke
<salih-emin> άλλξε κουβέντα ρε σε λέω
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<Anoniem4l> axaxaaxxaxaax
<Anoniem4l> gia pes
<Anoniem4l> gia dwse to allo thema
<salih-emin> όλο εγώ μιλάω
<salih-emin> πες κανα θέμα εσυ
<Anoniem4l> den prokeite na xw pote dual monitors + linux me to hardware mou
<Anoniem4l> exw dokimasei ta panta
<Anoniem4l> mono sta windows douleuoun ta dual monitors
<Anoniem4l> kai den thelw na ta parw svarna ola ta linux based OS pou uparxoun gia na mi katastrepsw ton sklhro
<Anoniem4l> uparxei men mia elpida ama valw gentoo kai kanw compile to kernel me to AMD driver
<Anoniem4l> alla den tha katsw twra na mathw gentoo
<salih-emin> Αυτό το "πέρνων σβάρνα όλα τα distoro μπας και δουλέψει" δεν βγάζει πουθενά ... γιατί ειναι θέμα όχι διανομής αλλά έκδοση kernel+Xorg
<salih-emin> το κάναμε παλια
<salih-emin> αλλάζαμε διανομές μέχρι να μας κάτισ
<salih-emin> κάτσει
<Anoniem4l> einai thema dianomhs, dioti me to Kubuntu douleuei to 2o monitor gia 30second, eno me debian KDE den douleuei katholou
<salih-emin> μετά μάθαμε οτι δεν έχει νόημα
<salih-emin> έχεις Kubuntu ?
<Anoniem4l> twra exei debian KDE
<salih-emin> ε καλά να πάθεις
<Anoniem4l> kubuntu dokimasa 14.04.1, 14.04.2, 14.10 (LTS ola)
<salih-emin> αυτά θέλουν firmware blob στον kernel
<Anoniem4l> kai otan evaza to AMD driver sto kubuntu katastrofh ta panta
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<Anoniem4l> den evlepa epifania ergasias pote
<salih-emin> AMD
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<Anoniem4l> :/
<salih-emin> best joke ever
<salih-emin> XAXAXAXAXAX
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaaxxa
<salih-emin> με τον Open Source ?
<Anoniem4l> yeah
<salih-emin> δουλεύει ?
<Anoniem4l> no
<Anoniem4l> ahahaha
<salih-emin> αχχααχαχαχχ
<salih-emin> ποια είναι η AMD οσυ ?
<salih-emin> σου*
<Anoniem4l> eno me to proprietary driver sto debian KDE douleuei to driver men, alla to 2o monitor den
<Anoniem4l> AMD Radeon 4890 HD
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<Anoniem4l> axaxaxaxa den uparxei swtiria etsi opos to vlepw
<Anoniem4l> prepei na parw kenourgio PC
<Anoniem4l> AXXAAXAXAX
<salih-emin> και εγώ έχω την AMD Mobility Radeon 45xx
<salih-emin> είναι legacy
<Anoniem4l> giati to 1o monitor einai sindemeno sti motherboard eno to 2o (pou douleuei) stin VGA
<salih-emin> δεν υπάρχουν drivers για >12.04
<Anoniem4l> me2 legacy
<Anoniem4l> les na valw 12.04< dhladh?
<kerato> allakse karta
<Anoniem4l> axaxaaxaxaxaxax
<kerato> h vale windows
<salih-emin> τι να σου πω
<Anoniem4l> exw windows
<kerato> :)
<salih-emin> το 12.04 είναι μέχρι 2017
<Anoniem4l> AXAAXXAAXXA
<Anoniem4l> ggggg
<salih-emin> το Windows γιατι το έχεις είπαμε ? για το Word ?
<Anoniem4l> 2 xronakia dhadh na doulepsei kai an
<salih-emin> AXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAX
<Anoniem4l> exw na kanw boot sto windows polles meres
<Anoniem4l> to xw gia kana photoshop
<Anoniem4l> axaxxaaxaxax
<salih-emin> γιατι Photoshop ?
<Anoniem4l> gia oti katsei, den boro to gimp
<salih-emin> γιατί ολοι οι hipster αυτό εχουν ua moy peiw
<salih-emin> θα μου πεις
<Anoniem4l> no, me to photoshop paizw apta 14-15 mou
<Anoniem4l> to kserw kala
<salih-emin> να το ξεχάσεις
<Anoniem4l> giati????
<salih-emin> δεν σου χρειάζεται
<Anoniem4l> 6 xronia sta skoupidia????
<Anoniem4l> axaxaxaxaxax
<salih-emin> εκτός και αν θα γίνει Pro Photographer
<salih-emin> τότε ναι
<salih-emin> καλά κάνεις
<Anoniem4l> mathima sti sxolh: epeksergasia psifiakis eikonas, mas kanei matlab
<Anoniem4l> AXAXXAXA
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑ
<Anoniem4l> AXAXAX ALITHIA
<Anoniem4l> SIMVAINEI
<salih-emin> ε νταξ ρε συ
<salih-emin> σωστό ειναι
<Anoniem4l> e nai daks
<Anoniem4l> indeed
<salih-emin> πληροφορική -- αναγνώριση προσώπου -- αναγνώριση συναισθήματος
<Anoniem4l> AXAXAXXAAXAX
<salih-emin> όλα θέλουν ανάλυση εικόνας
<salih-emin> ολα αυτά γίνεονται στα νευρωνικά δίκτυα
<Anoniem4l> den boro na katalavw giati uparxei to matlab omos genika
<salih-emin> που χτίζεις στο matlab
<Anoniem4l> :O odos mas kanei matlab sta neuronika episis
<salih-emin> eeeemmm
<salih-emin> ακου και μενα τον παλιο
<Anoniem4l> mas ekane ena introduction kai mas edixne to sxhma ton neuronon ston anthropino egkefalo
<Anoniem4l> kai episis mas edikse kai enan tupo fusikis pws stelnoun to revma
<Anoniem4l> ston egkefalo ola auta
<salih-emin> εξακτλι
<salih-emin> 3 συναρτήσεις είναι
<salih-emin> οι πιο διαδεδομένες
<salih-emin> για το πως μπάίνει το σήμα
<salih-emin> τα βάρυ
<salih-emin> βάρη*
<Anoniem4l> yep
<salih-emin> και πως βγάινει το αποτέλεσμα
<Anoniem4l> alla, pou me voithane auta?
<salih-emin> και αν κάνει λάθος
<salih-emin> πως το στέλνει πίσω
<salih-emin> για να μάθει απο το λάθος του
<Anoniem4l> biologia den einai auto omws?
<salih-emin> μα τα νευρωνικά δίκτυα αυτό κάνουν
<Anoniem4l> AXAXXAAX
<salih-emin> είναι η βάση της τεχνιτής νοημοσήνης
<Anoniem4l> pffff pou uparxoun sto software engineering omws?
<salih-emin> που ?
<salih-emin> google Now
<salih-emin> Σιρι
<salih-emin> Ψυγεία
<Anoniem4l> sto wiki leei gia calculation kai kati tetia
<salih-emin> θερμοστάτες
<salih-emin> οτιδοίποτε μαθαίνει και προσαρμόζεται
<salih-emin> έχει νευρωνικά δίκτυα
<Anoniem4l> mhmm
<salih-emin> μάλλον δεν ήταν καλός ο καθηγητης
<Anoniem4l> den einai kalos kathigitis indeed
<salih-emin> και δεν σας μετέφερε το οσο φανταστικός είναι αυτός ο τομέας
<salih-emin> και πόσο καλά πληρώνει η βοιμηχανία
<salih-emin> μηχανικούς νευρωνικών δικτύων
<Anoniem4l> more o tomeas kalos einai ama thelw kariera stous thermostates kai sta psigia....
<Anoniem4l> odos einai interesting
<Anoniem4l> apla den pisteuw na me voithisei se thema software engineering
<salih-emin> ανάλογα τι θες να κάνεις
<Anoniem4l> exactly ^
<salih-emin> μισο λιγο θα σου πω
<salih-emin> ελα τί λεγαμε sorry
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, ναι
<salih-emin> το θέμα είναι τι κατασκευάζεις
<salih-emin> και ποια πορεία θέλεις να ακολουθήσεις
<salih-emin> web, applications, database
<salih-emin> mobile?
<salih-emin> και ποιες γλώσσες θα μάθεις
<salih-emin> αυτό ειναι το θέμα
<Anoniem4l> malista
<Anoniem4l> egw den kserw ti poreia thelw na akolouthisw omos
<Anoniem4l> skeftome gia C/C++/ASM, high performance software
<Anoniem4l> kai vlepw oti prepei na parw ptixio mathimatikon
<Anoniem4l> kai eimai se poly skepsh
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: esu eisai retired apto programmatizmo kai dineis simvoules mono, swsta?
<salih-emin> κάπως έτσι
<salih-emin> ναι
<Anoniem4l> mmhm
<salih-emin> ξεκίνησα και το παράτησα
<salih-emin> λόγο άλλων υποχρεώσεων
<salih-emin> τώρα είναι πλέον mainstream
<salih-emin> και όλοι ασχολούνται
<Anoniem4l> yeap...
<salih-emin> με developing
<salih-emin> και έτσι δεν πληρόνονται καλά
<salih-emin> τότε ήταν καλά
<salih-emin> τώρα πεινάνε οι προγραμματηστές που τσιμπάνε έργα μονο ελλάδα
<salih-emin> την είχα ψιλιαστεί την δουλεια
<salih-emin> και το παράτησα νωρίς το άθλημα
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> και ασχολήθηκα με κάτι άλλο
<salih-emin> που έχει και θα έχει πάντα μέλλον και εξέληξη
<Anoniem4l> egw kai na to paratisw den boro na skeftw kati allo
<salih-emin> κοίτα  C/C++/ASM δεν φτάνουν
<salih-emin> πρέπει να μάθεις πολλά
<salih-emin> και για backend
<salih-emin> αυτό που πληρώνει καλά είναι το dev ops
<Anoniem4l> kserw C/C++/python/BASH
<Anoniem4l> ti allo prepei na mathw?
<salih-emin> ξερεις μως να τα συνδέεις με βάση δεδομένων ?
<salih-emin> πως να έχεις front-end ?
<salih-emin> πως να τα συνδυάζεις με άλλες γλώσσες ?
<Anoniem4l> kserw'gw, an mou xreiastei mporo na adapt easily
<Anoniem4l> kai nai kserw kai SQL/MySQL
<salih-emin> όχι ΑΝ σου χρειαστεί
<salih-emin> ΘΑ σου χρειαστεί
<salih-emin> δεν πας πουθενα με μονο C/C++
<salih-emin> python και Bash
<salih-emin> με λίγα λόγια....
<salih-emin> αγχωωωωωσουυυ !!!
<salih-emin> τρέχα
<salih-emin> τι κάνεις στο IRC ?
<salih-emin> ουστ
<salih-emin> αντε την κάνω ... τα λέμε το βράδυ...
<Anoniem4l> ok, take care
<Anoniem4l> arxizw to treksimo
<Giorgos_Kappa> Αλοο
<Anoniem4l> hello Giorgos_Kappa
<Giorgos_Kappa> Anoniem4l:  πως πάει το προγραμματάκι με τους υπότιτλους? xD
<Anoniem4l> twra arxisa na to grafw, molis
<Giorgos_Kappa> mouexexexexe ante me to kalo!
<Anoniem4l> nai, tha douleuei mono se linux omos
<Giorgos_Kappa> Ε που ειναι το κακό?
<Anoniem4l> den eipa oti einai kako
<Anoniem4l> :P
<Anoniem4l> episis tha prepei na ksekinaei to vlc apto terminal, dhladh $ vlc
<Giorgos_Kappa> γιατι? Για να μπορέσει να το κανει kill κ restart?
<Anoniem4l> giati to vlc prepei na arxisei me ena sigkekrimeno argument, $ vlc --control dbus
<Anoniem4l> wste na boro na paizw me to vlc apeksw apto vlc, me allo process dhladh
<Giorgos_Kappa> αααααα
<Anoniem4l> etsi kai alliws 3 grammata einai, klein mein
<harispc> Hi guys!
<Anoniem4l> greetings traveller
<harispc> Δεν ειμαι traveller :P
<harispc> Μπαινω πολλες φορες και μενω, ο harispc ειμαι :P
<talos-mintgr> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2316991/usb-type-c-to-be-slimmer-and-reversible-like-apples-lightning-connector
<Anoniem4l> htane ena joke
<Anoniem4l> :D
<harispc> :P
<kerato> nai ki an 8es na fortizeis to laptop sou kai na valeis ki ena flasaki parallhla
<kerato> prepei na pareis to eidiko apple port (tm)
<harispc> ελεος
<kerato> mono $69.99
<Anoniem4l> AHAHHAHAHHA kerato
<kerato> fuck you very much apple
<Anoniem4l> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHZ8ek-6ccc
<Giorgos_Kappa> αλοοο
<kerato> hi
<Giorgos_Kappa> kerato: ti kanoute?
<kerato> ola kala zorz, ola under control
<Giorgos_Kappa> katse erxomai prive na mou dwseis ta fwta sou se kati
<Anoniem4l> ts ts ts
<Anoniem4l> tha borouses na pareis input kai apo dw
<Anoniem4l> :P
<Giorgos_Kappa> Anoniem4l: einai setup gia neo desktop
<Anoniem4l> opos nomizeis bro :p
<Giorgos_Kappa> den exw prob na rwtisw vre k esas olous
<kerato> rwta edw
<Giorgos_Kappa> Ok ok
<kerato> na sou poun k ta paidia gnwmes
<Giorgos_Kappa> lepon
<Giorgos_Kappa> setup neou desktop
<Giorgos_Kappa> max 600-650E
<Giorgos_Kappa> οχι για παιχνιδια
<Giorgos_Kappa> καθαρά για all around χρηση
<Giorgos_Kappa> κ καθαρά με χρηση linux
<Anoniem4l> uperarketa einai ta 600-650 IMO
<Giorgos_Kappa> μέχρι τώρα ειμαι σε ubuntu λέω να κάνω μετάβαση σε debian
<Anoniem4l> den exei megalh diafora na sou pw tin alitheia, to ubuntu einai debian-based
<Giorgos_Kappa> για CPU ειμαι στην i5-4460
<kerato> aytos exei integrated thn 4000
<kerato> nomizw
<Giorgos_Kappa> ναι για να αποφυγω προς το παρον καρτα γραφικων
<kerato> opote gia arxh de 8a xreiasteis allh karta grafikwn
<kerato> epishs: pare ssd
<Anoniem4l> SSD +1000
<Giorgos_Kappa> kerato: στο πρώτο σεταπ που εχω κατα νου δεν εχω περιλαβει ssd για να χώσω σε μια σταθερη βαση
<Anoniem4l> poly dunato to SSD na ksereis zorz
<kerato> aksizei me ta 1000
<Giorgos_Kappa> το ξέρω παιδες αλλά θα βγω εκτος προυπολογισμου εκτός κ αν νομιζετε οτι μπορω να αποφυγω κάτι αλλο
<Giorgos_Kappa> λεπον
<Giorgos_Kappa> motherboard asrock z97 pro4
<Anoniem4l> egw sto laptopaki mou exw 1GB RAM, 1.7-8 Ghz intel core duo, kai vga mia default tis intel oti nane
<Anoniem4l> kai den kolaw katholou oute tipota, apo auto sou milaw twra
<Giorgos_Kappa> Anoniem4l: κ εγώ σε παρομοια specs ειμαι απο το λαπτοπ που σου μιλάω τώρα αλλά δεν ειναι σταθερη βάση για πολλά [πολλα
<Giorgos_Kappa> :D
<Anoniem4l> e nai daksi, alla den einai kai asxhmo
<Anoniem4l> sto chrome anoigw kamia 25-30 tabs, exw anoixta 4-5 terminals, to hexchat (IRC), + libreoffice kai den kolaw katholou
<Giorgos_Kappa> οχι προς θεου. Απλά αφου κάνω κάτι απο την αρχή ας γίνει λειτουργικά σωστο κ ανθεκτικο :)
<Giorgos_Kappa> εγώ κολλάω άπειρα
<Anoniem4l> o.o
<Anoniem4l> ti OS exeis afth ti stigmh kai ti specs (hardware)?
<Giorgos_Kappa> εγω έχω κ βλαμμένο τσιπάκι γραφικων βεβαια :P
<Giorgos_Kappa> cpu intel t3200
<Giorgos_Kappa> 2gb ram
<Giorgos_Kappa> ubuntu 14.04 xfce
<Giorgos_Kappa> γραφικα SiS 771/671
<Giorgos_Kappa> φαντάσου
<Anoniem4l> mhmm
<Anoniem4l> egw exw debian KDE
<Giorgos_Kappa> kde? δεν ειναι βαρυ?
<Anoniem4l> den mou einai varu katholou :S
<Anoniem4l> $ lspci | grep VGA
<Anoniem4l> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Anoniem4l> auto einai to VGA pou exei
<Giorgos_Kappa> δεν το έχω πολυ-χρησιμοποιήσει απλά σε όποια flow-chart κ αν εβλεπα, πάντα το είχε στην υψηλότερη θέση σε ram
<Giorgos_Kappa> :S
<Anoniem4l> dunno, mporei na paizei rolo oti exw SSD (70 GB size)
<Anoniem4l> :p
<Anoniem4l> anakoufizei ti RAM pio poly mallon
<Giorgos_Kappa> μπορει? χαχαχα
<Anoniem4l> yeah, otan to RAM sou paei sto max arxizei na xrisimopiei to sklhro, kai ekei einai pou vlepeis eikones sinithos
<Anoniem4l> IIRC
<Giorgos_Kappa> swap ανενεργό φαντάζομαι ε?
<harispc> hi
<Giorgos_Kappa> harispc: αλοο
<Anoniem4l> Giorgos_Kappa: http://i.imgur.com/vFH6ODk.png
<harispc> βλεπω ειχατε συζητηση οσο εγω ελειπα
<Anoniem4l> ++exw kai facebook anoixto sto chrome
<Anoniem4l> alla den kolaw katholou omos
<Anoniem4l> tipota
<Anoniem4l> oute spike
<Giorgos_Kappa> htop?
<Anoniem4l> yeah, improved version tou top
<Anoniem4l> $ sudo apt-get install htop
<Giorgos_Kappa> το εχω στο κινητο μου κ δεν το έχω στο pc μου
<Giorgos_Kappa> wow
<Anoniem4l> xaxaaxxa
<Giorgos_Kappa> αλήθεια!
<nionios1984> Kalispera, exo liges meres pou exo valei ubuntu kai exo provlima me ton ektipoti mporei na voithisei kaneis?
<Giorgos_Kappa> Anoniem4l: http://imgur.com/S6c5mIl
<Giorgos_Kappa> salih-emin: welcome
<salih-emin> τι λεει >
<salih-emin> ?
<Giorgos_Kappa> καλά ωρέ εσυ
<Anoniem4l> welcome back afediko
<salih-emin> μια χαρά μόλις μπήκα σπιτι
<salih-emin> απο firewall ξέρει κανένας ?
<salih-emin> csf & lfd
<salih-emin> η μπα
<Anoniem4l> wait
<Anoniem4l> nope
<salih-emin> οκ
<Anoniem4l> iptables kati kserw
<Giorgos_Kappa> Anoniem4l: ειδες screen?
<Anoniem4l> Giorgos_Kappa: yeah, den to thes to conky
<salih-emin> ε αυτά κάθονται πάνω απο το IP tables και αυτοματοποιουν banαρίσματα και σχετικά
<Anoniem4l> kai gw to xw palia, mono bugs eferne
<salih-emin> άχριστο είναι παιδια
<salih-emin> μονο για ομορφιά
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: axa, dhladh einai IPS kai oxi firewall?
<salih-emin> και τρώει και 5-10% CPU
<Giorgos_Kappa> Ε μα κ εγώ για αυτο το ειχα :P
<Giorgos_Kappa> δεν φαινεται κ τπτ
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l,
<Anoniem4l> Giorgos_Kappa: trexe ena htop se ena terminal panta h vale tilda kai peta to sto desktop
<salih-emin> ναι βασικά κάτι τέτοιο
<Giorgos_Kappa> κ ο chrome ομως μου πινει πολύ με ένα adblock όλο κ όλο επανω
<Giorgos_Kappa> :/
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: kalh fash, den to exw tsekarei pote. eixa ksekinisei na grapsw to diko mou IPS omos
<Giorgos_Kappa> midori ή epiphany έχει δοκιμάσει κανεις?
<Anoniem4l> nope
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: prosopika gia kalo security tha evaza ena snort (IDS) kai tha eixa scriptakia na banarw oti thelw bam bam manually
<Anoniem4l> snort + snorby (front-end gia snort)
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, μπα οχι ρε συ
<Anoniem4l> eixa valei rule sto snort na vlepw ola ta incoming packets se closed ports
<Anoniem4l> kai etsi ekana pinpoint malicious behaviour manually
<salih-emin> απλα αντι να κάθιμαι να ρυθμίζω με το χέρι
<salih-emin> το έχω για να τα κάνει αυτόματα
<salih-emin> 2 φορές θα δοκιμάσεις
<salih-emin> επίθεση στο ssh
<salih-emin> (αν το βρεί που είναι φυκα το port)
<salih-emin> και μετά εεις φάει μονημο ban αυτόματα
<Anoniem4l> mporeis na valeis rule sto iptables gia dictionary attacks ktl
<salih-emin> ναι
<Anoniem4l> eite se SSH
<Anoniem4l> eite se otidipote
<Anoniem4l> exw scriptaki kiolas
<Anoniem4l> 1sec
<salih-emin> παντου
<Anoniem4l> https://github.com/niemal/tablemonk
<Anoniem4l> + anti DDOS (SYN proxy implementation)
<Anoniem4l> to scriptaki to xw paratisei omos edelos, einai ligo palio
<salih-emin> ε το ConfigServer Security & Login Failure Security
<salih-emin> το κάνει αυτόματα το έχει ενσωματομένο
<salih-emin> έχει και UI
<salih-emin> μπαίνει σαν module στο Webmin
<salih-emin> και σου δίνει UI
<Anoniem4l> nice
<Anoniem4l> open sauce?
<salih-emin> nai
<Anoniem4l> kalh fash
<salih-emin> έχω VPS και τα έχω στήσει εκε
<Anoniem4l> kai ti voithia xriazese?
<salih-emin> έχει μια μαλ^%$
<salih-emin> που δεν μπορώ να βρω τη φταίει
<Anoniem4l> google-hack it
<salih-emin> και μου κάνει throtle το download/upload
<Anoniem4l> O
<salih-emin> ακόμα δεν έχω βρεί λύση
<Anoniem4l> auto einai xodrh mal@@
<salih-emin> όταν το κλείνω έχω 10MBps
<salih-emin> όταν είναι ανοιχτό με παει στα 100ΚΒσ
<Anoniem4l> wtf
<Anoniem4l> auto einai poly xodro
<salih-emin> κάποια μ. είναι
<salih-emin> ναι είναι σπασιμο
<salih-emin> όσο το έχω ψάξει οτι και να έχω δοκιμάσει απο αυτά που λένε δεν έπιασε
<Anoniem4l> exei channel sto freenode?
<Anoniem4l> h se kapio IRC?
<salih-emin> οχι απο οσο ξέρω
<Anoniem4l> teleftea lush stackoverflow
<salih-emin> κάτσε όμως να δω
<Anoniem4l> sec na dw chan
<salih-emin> οκ
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: den uparxei IRC chan alla exoun forum: http://forum.configserver.com/
<Anoniem4l> kai ta zwa den exoun help-me section
<Anoniem4l> omg
<LoganL> kalispera kalispera
<Anoniem4l> =/
<Anoniem4l> kalisperes
<salih-emin> LoganL, καλησπέρα
<LoganL> salih-emin, :)
<salih-emin> αντε σας αφήνω
<salih-emin> πάω να δω μια ταινία που νοίκιασα
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-13
<[GeOrGe]> Kalhmera
<kerato> alo
<salih-emin> Καλημέρες
<salih-emin> Παρασκευή σήμερα
<salih-emin> ζωάρα...
<kerato> linux, aragma, tou antixristou xaragma
<salih-emin> XAAXAXAXAXAXAX
<salih-emin> XAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAX
<salih-emin> kerato, πες μου οτι ξέρεις απο CSFirewall
<salih-emin> πλεασε
<kerato> nope
<kerato> kserw ti einai per se
<salih-emin> οκ thanx
<salih-emin> ποιος ασχολείται εδώ με web sites ?
<salih-emin> κυρίως wordpress
<Anoniem4l> kalhmeres
<salih-emin> καλημερα
<salih-emin> όταν ακούο "Ο εκτυπωτής έχει wifi και LAN για να συνδεθεί με το δίκτυο, αλλά εγώ θέλω να συνδέω τον εκτυπωτή στο USB" προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν ζούμε στο 1900 ή στο 2015
<Anoniem4l> ahahahahaha
<salih-emin> ε ναι...
<talos-mintgr> Για ποια σελιδα λέει? http://www.lifo.gr/now/digital-life/62568
<ndrosis> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα
<talos-mintgr> Καλησπέρα
<ndrosis> θέλω γνώμη σε ένα πρόβλημα που έχω
<talos-mintgr> κ
<Anoniem4l> kalhsperes magkes
<ndrosis> Εχω ενα Laptop με Windows 7 μετά από λίγη ώρα σβήνει το έχω καθαρίσει μνήμες δεν είναι σκληρό δεν δοκίμασα του έβαλα live τα Ubuntu ΜΑΤΕ και δεν παρουσιάζει το πρόβλημα υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι ο σκληρός? ο σκληρός είναι απάνω όταν τρέχει το Live.
<ndrosis> Καλησπερα Anoniem4l
<talos-mintgr> Αν έχει προβλημα ο σκληρός δεν θα σβήνει θα δείχνει μπλε οθόνη
<talos-mintgr> Καλό είναι πάντως να βλέπεις τα δεδομένα SMART του σκληρού κάθε 5-6 μήνες
<ndrosis> Γιατι δεν σβήνει με τα MATE?
<ndrosis> αααα ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι όταν πάω να μπω σε safe mode κολάι
<talos-mintgr> Δες τις ρυθμίσεις της διαχείρησης ενέργειας κατ αρχήν
<ndrosis> το κάνει και πριν μπει στα windows
<ndrosis> κατι hardware ειναι λογικα
<talos-mintgr> Δεν έιναι μέρος εδώ για να λύσεις τα προβήματα σου με τα Windows
<ndrosis> ναι το ξέρω :)
<ndrosis> μια γνώμη ήθελα
<ndrosis> σε ευχαριστώ πάντως
<talos-mintgr> δες τα δεομένα smart
<talos-mintgr> Τσεκαρε και το δίσκο
<talos-mintgr> πχ
<ndrosis> οκ
<ndrosis> θα βάλω έναν άλλον HD και θα δοκιμάσω
<talos-mintgr> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/zero bs=1M count=40000
<talos-mintgr> Αυτό θα ζωρήσει το δίσκο
<ndrosis> talos-mintgr, σε ευχαριστώ το κάνω
<talos-mintgr> εχε και σε ενα τερματικο να τρεχει tail -f /var/log/syslog να δεις αν προκύψει θέμα
<talos-mintgr> αλλα τσεκαρε τα δεδομενα SMART πρωτα
<talos-mintgr> http://linuxmint.gr/index.php/topic,3320.msg27768.html#msg27768
<talos-mintgr> μπορείς να τα δεις και απο την δειχηρηση δίσκων
<talos-mintgr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/528072/how-can-i-check-the-smart-status-of-a-drive-on-ubuntu-14-04
<ndrosis> Μόλις έτρεξα sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility έσβησε
<talos-mintgr> Οταν ξεκιναει το μεσο εγκαταστασης έχει μια επιλογή για έλεγχο μνήμης
<ndrosis> Δοκίμασα και τσεκαρισμένες το ίδιο έκανε μάλλον είναι το M/B
<talos-mintgr> Τσεκαρε την τροφοδοσία πρωτα
<ndrosis> Θα το ανοίξω να βάλω νέα θερμό πάστα και βλέπουμε
<talos-mintgr> την θερμοκρασια την βλέπεις με ενα watch -d sensors
<ndrosis> έβαλα και άλλο τροφοδοτικό αλλά τίποτα
<talos-mintgr> Τα τροφοδοτικά είναι αυτά που πολλέ ςφορες κάνουν την ζημία και σηνληθως είναι το τελευταίο που κοιτάς
<ndrosis> με περισσότερα Amber
<talos-mintgr> Με spikes, διακοπες, με ...
<ndrosis> σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια το κάνω κομμάτια να δω τα εσώψυχα και βλέπουμε...
<LoganL> spera
<kerato> hi
<Anoniem4l> kalhsperes
<harispc> Hi guys!
<Anoniem4l> hello
<harispc> hi
<harispc> Εχουμε κατι ενδιαφερων σημερα?
<kerato> ela hari
<kerato> kopiase sthn parea mas
<harispc> οκ :P
<Giorgos_Kappa> Αλοοο
<Anoniem4l> alloo
<Anoniem4l> Giorgos_Kappa: eftiaksa prototypo programa kai douleuei gia ellhnikous upotitlous kai seires mono pros to paron ;D
<Giorgos_Kappa> Well done!
<Giorgos_Kappa> εγω πέταξα το conky
<Giorgos_Kappa> :P
<Anoniem4l> tsoup to anoigeis, trexei san daemon me nohup, kai otan anoigeis VLC + petakseis episodio apo seira sto kanei restart instant kai exeis upotitlous
<Anoniem4l> ola ginonte arketa grhgora :D
<Giorgos_Kappa> ερωτηση
<Giorgos_Kappa> αν δεν βρει ακριβως τους καταλληλους υπότιτλους τι γινεται?
<Giorgos_Kappa> δλδ πχ έχεις για παραδειγμα το The Birdman BR κ σου βρει υποτιτλο που δεν συγχρονιζεται?
<Anoniem4l> gia ellhnikous ipotitlous psaxnei sto subz.blog-spot.gr kai ekei exei olous tous upotitlous akrivos me to onoma tou arxeiou pou thes ;)
<Anoniem4l> dhladh an den vrei ellhnikous ipotitlous simenei oti den uparxoun
<Anoniem4l> to thema einai ligo tricky me tis tainies, akoma skeftome pws tha ginei
<Anoniem4l> alla gia seires boro na pw uparxei 98%+ accuracy
<xeirwn> kalispera paides !
<Anoniem4l> hello
<Giorgos_Kappa> xeirwn: Αλοο
<Giorgos_Kappa> Anoniem4l: ναι αυτό σκέφτομαι. Δλδ κάτι repacked ταινιες που αλλού πάει ο υπότιτλος κ αλλού η σκηνη
<Giorgos_Kappa> οπως κ να εχει ομως καλή αρχή κ αυτη!
<Anoniem4l> yeah, arketa kalh pisteuw an skeutis oti to arxisa xthes
<xeirwn> ti etoimazeis Anoniem4l  ?
<Anoniem4l> ena programataki to opio vlepei pia arxeia benoun sto VLC kai ama einai arxeia tupou video (xwris subtitles) katevazei subtitles kai kanei restart to VLC me subtitles
<Anoniem4l> dhladh ola ginonte automata, arkei na exeis rithmisei to programataki etsi opos thes :)
<Anoniem4l> auti ti stigmh douleuei mono gia series kai Ellhnikous upotitlous
<xeirwn> kai to telioses , 'h akoma to douleueis ?
<Anoniem4l> kserw'gw thelei doulitsa, xthes arxisa kai douleuei mono gia series + Ellhnikous upotitlous
<Anoniem4l> akoma to douleuw :P
<Anoniem4l> episis einai mono gia linux :)
<xeirwn> ok. ..elpizw otan to oloklirwseis, na mas to parousiaseis
<Anoniem4l> sure, ola tha ginoun
<xeirwn> (Y)
<xeirwn> paides sas afhnw...kalh sas nuxta kai kalh epituxia se esena Anoniem4l  :-)
<Anoniem4l> gn xeirwn :)
<harispc> Hi guys :P
<harispc> hi
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-14
<Tassos> Καλημέρα μάγκες. ! :)
<Tassos> Δυστυχώς ξημέρωσα με πρόβλημα :(
<kerato> wres wres moiazeis na elkeis ta provlhmata tasso
<kerato> ti epa8es ayth th vdomada
<kerato> xalase pali o server pou exeis se virtual box?
<Tassos> εχθές είπα να κλείσω το pc ( το είχα μια εβδομάδα ανοιχτό ) και πριν το κλείσω κάνω και κάτι ενημερώσεις
<kerato> ok
<Tassos> ( δε ξέρω αν έχει ουσία αλλά αναφέρω πως έκανα και τις ενημερώσεις του στο Ubuntu 12.04 που έχω )
<Tassos> αχαχα καλημέρα φίλε μου kerato
<Tassos> χαίρομαι που σε βλέπω
<Tassos> άστα να πάνε, δε ξέρω και εγώ τι να πω.. :/
<Tassos> τέλος πάντων για να ολοκληρώσω ανοίγω τώρα όλος χαρά το "server system μου" xαχαχαχ :P
<Tassos> και επειδή έχω κάποια conkys να βλέπω την cpu ktlp βλέπω μια cpu από τις 8 να είναι στο full
<Tassos> :@ -.- λέω οπ.. γιατι ρε γαμώτο αυτό.. ποτέ δεν έκανε κάτι τέτοιο ( ο επεξεργαστής είναι ο AMD-FX 8350 αν δε κάνω λάθος
<Tassos> έτσι ανοίγω και το system monitor του ubuntu βλέπω και από εκεί τα ίδια.. κάνω μια επανεκκίνηση..
<Tassos> ξανά βλέπω τώρα τα ίδια.. :(
<Tassos> έχετε καμία ιδέα;
<kerato> top, htop?
<Tassos> ΠΟΤΈ δεν έκανε κάτι τέτοιο το pc μου
<Tassos> έχω το σκέτο top
<Tassos> http://i61.tinypic.com/2igepzn.png
<Tassos> και το htop τα ίδια δείχνει
<kerato> to top deikse ti leei re tasso
<Tassos> http://i58.tinypic.com/29uvifn.png
<Tassos> το lightdm δείχνει πως παίρνει 100% ; :|
<Tassos> όλα τα άλλα στην CPU δείχνει να είναι 3.0 , 1.0 και τέτοια νούμερα
<Tassos> σε αυτό όμως γιατί δείχνει 100 :/
<Tassos> kerato: περίεργο έτσι ; :/
<kerato> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/836616 ayto isws?
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 836616 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "100% cpu usage in lightdm" [High,Triaged]
<kerato> exei ena swro tetoia reports
<Tassos> αυτά αυτά μόλις έβλεπα και αγώ
<Tassos> ;
<Tassos> εγώ.. :/
<Tassos> το 2011 έγιναν όμως αυτά; :/ και καμία λύση υπάρχει ή περιμένω κανένα update
<kerato> den kserw, koita sto lp ti len
<Tassos> ok, εκεί μπορώ να το αναφέρω και εγώ;
<Tassos> πάντως αυτό δεν είναι το πρόγραμμα κάτι για την επιφάνεια εργασίας;
<Tassos> στην αρχή φοβήθηκα μην είναι τίποτε άλλο..
<kerato> no
<kerato> sthn ousia einai o xserver
<Tassos> :/
<Tassos> πάντως αν το αφήσω έτσι τώρα έστω για σήμερα ας δουλεύει μια cpu στο full πειράζει ;
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<Anoniem4l> kalisperes
<pc_magas> San kalos views Whore http://wp.me/pRFAL-bt
<pc_magas> Ena akreta pro ar8raki sxetika me servlets!!!
<Anoniem4l> not bad
<pc_magas> An kai eipa pro les na einai arketa kalo eidika gia foitites pou paizoun sini8ws me servlets stin Sxoli.
<pc_magas> Alla na pw tin ali8iea mou aresei h texnologia auti
<pc_magas> Eidika sto deployment
<pc_magas> An kai o tomcat den kserw poso kala paizei me virtualhosts
<pc_magas> Alla enas Reverse Proxy to stiaxnei auto
<pc_magas> ftiaxnei*
<pc_magas> Nomizw
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: exei na kanei me java socket programming?
<Anoniem4l> to servlet?
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, oxi
<Anoniem4l> thought so
<pc_magas> Sockets exw dei se POSIX
<pc_magas> Einai na trexei se Application server
<Anoniem4l> btw http://www.livecoding.tv/
<Anoniem4l> hahaha
<pc_magas> Mia web efarmogi se java
<pc_magas> Na asxoli8w me to pws na stiseis enan Load balancer se senario?
<Anoniem4l> dunno :P
<pc_magas> Ase stin douleia ekana mia oikonomiki analysi kai eipa na xrisimopoihsoun Openshift me Amazon
<pc_magas> AWS
<pc_magas> Ekmetaleuomenoi ta Free Gears tou Openshift
<pc_magas> ligo trella e?
<harispc> hi nikth
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα.
<NikTh> harispc
<harispc> Δεν γινεται συζητηση για κατι απο αλλους τωρα
<harispc> Αλλα κατι θα βρεθει
<harispc> Hi Tassos
<Tassos> harispc: χαίρεται! :)
<sockod> γεια σας
<Anoniem4l> hello hello
<kerato> kalws ta naytakia ta zoumpourloudika
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<pc_magas> ti kanete?
<Anoniem4l> axaxaxaxaxax
<Anoniem4l> kaneis edw?
<kerato> ela
<Anoniem4l> https://github.com/niemal/vsubz
<Anoniem4l> gia pes kamia gnwmh
<Anoniem4l> exei arketa kalo accuracy
<kerato> later giati eimai sth douleia
<Anoniem4l> sure
<kerato> pantws re sy synh8ws vlepw me agglikous subs giati oi ellhnikoi einai o,ti nanai
<kerato> metafrazoun ta misa, vazoun mesa dika tous
<Anoniem4l> kerato: true, alla auto to site pou tous pernw einai kalo
<kerato> "na gyrisoume sto Nhsi? ti me les twra Jack?"
<Anoniem4l> ahahahah
<Giorgos_Kappa> αλοο
<Drakevr> Anoniem4l: διαφωνώ με το κέρατο, κάποιες φορες έχει αρκετή πλακα :p
<Drakevr> κάποιες επίτηδες μεταφράσεις στα ελληνικά είναι πηγες αστείρευτου γέλιου. ειδικά σε σειρές που είναι τραγικές ούτος ή άλλος.
<Anoniem4l> yeap
<Anoniem4l> eksalou katalavaineis ti leei o allos apto listening
<Drakevr> όχι όλοι :p τα μονα subs που είναι σπαστικά είναι τα [speaks japanese]
<Drakevr> no shit, sherlock
<Drakevr> το κατάλαβα αυτό, τι λέει θα μας πεις όμως? (τυχαίο παράδειγμα το japanese, βάλε οποιαδήποτε γνωστά θες)
<Anoniem4l> ahaha anyway
<Drakevr> OT: με το πρακτικό θάψιμο/θάνατο της fosscomm δεν έχουμε και ευκαιρία να βρισκόμαστε
<Drakevr> βλέπω ονόματα εδώ στο κανάλι που έχω να δω από κοντά χρονια ολόκληρα (και τελευταία δεν πολυμιλάω και στο κανάλι)
<Anoniem4l> egw eimai sxetika kainourgios edw :p
<Manj-811-Xfce> Καλημέρα
<Tassos> Manj-811-Xfce: πες εδώ το πρόβλημα σου και όποιος γνωρίζει και μπορεί θα σου απαντήσει
<Tassos> :)
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-15
<Manj-811-Xfce> Καλημέρα
<sockod> Καλημέρα
<kerato> hi
<Tassos> Καλημέρα :)
<kilon> καλημερα καθε μερα
<kilon> εκτός Δευτέρα
<Anoniem4l> kalhmeres
<anvo> Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με το LibreOffice Calc;
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<Anoniem4l> kalisperes xeirwn
<xeirwn> Anoniem4l,  :)
<NikTh> Καλησπέρες
<xeirwn> kalispera NikTh
<harispc> hi guys
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα harispc , xeirwn :-)
<NikTh> Όλα καλά; κάνα προβληματάκι να επιλύσουμε; :P
<xeirwn> gia apopse oxi...perimenoume na diabasoume ta nea ths patridas
<bugsgounelas> yo yo βαλτε oλoι slack
<xeirwn> kai ti parapanw exei to slack ?
<bugsgounelas> θα μαθεις για τo Linux σε βαθoς
<bugsgounelas> για αρχη βαλε arch,μετα slack,και μετα gentoo
<xeirwn> ok auto swsto....
<bugsgounelas> εσυ τι distro τωρα/.
<bugsgounelas> '?
<xeirwn> exw kai slack ;)
<bugsgounelas> για πες τo  boot setup σoυ ;)
<xeirwn> twra eimai me freya
<harispc> hi
<xeirwn> geia sou haris
<harispc> Εγώ Ubuntu 14.04
<bugsgounelas> arch :3
<harispc> Αλλά τρέχει αρχά και graphical corruption
<bugsgounelas> gt elementary os re/?
<bugsgounelas> archaki me kde
<harispc> Το Unity είναι το πιο βαρύ D.E.
<harispc> το KDE είναι πιο ελαφρή
<bugsgounelas> oχι ιδιαιτερα
<bugsgounelas> γεια
<Anoniem4l> debian master-race
<bugsgounelas> χμμ
<harispc> Στο Unity κανει τρελα graphical corruption
<bugsgounelas> bleeding edge > stabillity
<harispc> Και ζεσταινεται ασυνθιστα το PC
<bugsgounelas> απλα εχεις pc τoυ 2007 ρρ
<harispc> 50οC Idle / ενω επρεπε να ειανι 40oC (στο KDE 40oC ειναι)
<bugsgounelas> σιγα ρε
<bugsgounelas> εγω χτυπαω 60αρι σε kde και ειναι μια χαρα
<harispc> νταξει αλλα το graphical corruption ειναι σπαστικο
<bugsgounelas> ε ναι
<LoganL> kalispera (x2)
<bugsgounelas> βαλε customized xfce
<harispc> εσενα το pc εχει ψηκτρες κυριως, οπως ολα τα καινουργια, και ειναι φυσικο να ζεσταινεται περισσοτερο
<bugsgounelas> ε νταξει ρε
<harispc> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6n4XcayeYmARjQzem9yVFhNUEU&usp=sharing
<harispc> Θα βάλω κανα Kubuntu 14.04 μάλλον
<bugsgounelas> the corruption iz real
<bugsgounelas> τεσπα
<bugsgounelas> βαλε debian με xfce?
<bugsgounelas> ντααα?
<harispc> Δεν αντεχει η καρτα γραφικων
<Anoniem4l> magkes mias pou uparxei activity https://github.com/niemal/vsubz rikste mia matia, peite kamia gnwmh, i would appreciate
<harispc> αν κανεις να δεις την χρηση της ειναι 95-100% συνεχεια
<harispc> Το πρωι παγωσε εντελος λογω Graphics Card
<bugsgounelas> ωραιoς anoniem
<harispc> Τυχαιες γραμμες παντου και frozen εντελως
<bugsgounelas> ρε χαρη σoβαρεψoυ
<harispc> Θα βαλω Kubuntu
<bugsgounelas> βαλε openbox :P
<harispc> ελεος
<bugsgounelas> τo kde ειναι πιo βαρυ
<harispc> 128ΜΒ εχω καρτα γραφικων ενταξει για KDE μαλλον καλη θέιναι
<Anoniem4l> emena padws to KDE mou einai elafri
<harispc> σε LiveCD το KDE καλα ετρεχε αλλα δεν ξερω στην πραξη
<Anoniem4l> eidika sto laptopaki mou
<harispc> εμενα Toshiba Satellite A300-1mm είναι με το unity δεν λεει https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6n4XcayeYmARjQzem9yVFhNUEU&usp=sharing
<harispc> στο 12.04 το unity ήταν μια χαρά πάντως
<harispc> παιδια εσεις σε τι διανομη linux ειστε τωρα?
<Anoniem4l> debian KDE
<xeirwn> freya/Slackware
<harispc> Εγω ειχα Debian GNOME αλλά το έσβησα λόγω του ότι είχανει λάθος στρο partitioning και ειχα βαλει μονο 20GB Partition στο Debian :P
<harispc> oxi 20GB, eixa balei 12GB
<Anoniem4l> lel
<harispc> λελ εντελως
<Anoniem4l> kai giati to paratises to kakomiro to debian? :(
<harispc> εμεινα απο δισκο
<harispc> Εβαλα ενα Ubuntu
<xeirwn> to kaimenooooooo... :)
<harispc> Μάλλον θα βάλω Kubuntu ή Debian KDE
<harispc> Εχω Debian7 LXDE σε ενα παλιο PC με 512ΜΒ RAM
<harispc> Και εκει τρέχει πολύ καλά
<bugsgounelas> o χαρης ειναι ubu maniac
<bugsgounelas> ΒΑΛΕ ARCHακι
<harispc> εχω arch σε vm ;)
<harispc> Εχω και Debian 6 σε vm
<harispc> alla h vm exei sxedon katareusei
<harispc> tou arch h vm
<Anoniem4l> den einai gia polla ta VMs ektos an exeis arketa dunato PC
<harispc> Ενταξει τα εχω δεν τα ανοιγω και ολα ταυτοχρωνα
<harispc> *ταυτοχρονα
<harispc> 3GB RAM έχω φτάνουν, ευτυχώς το PC μου για το 2008 είχε πολύ μεγάλη ram (3GB, όταν τα περισσότερα είχαν 1.5GB)
<Anoniem4l> sinithos ta VMs xrisimevoun gia mikropragmata kai pezoun to rolo tou "lab", dhladh tou ergasthriou
<harispc> gia auto xrhsimeuoun
<harispc> Αλλά δεν υποστηρίζει Intel Visualization Technology το PC μου και έχουν λίγο αργή ανταπόκρηση
<xeirwn> einai to mono pragma pou den prepei na kaneis tsigkounies telika sto pc....h RAM
<Anoniem4l> yep
<harispc> :P
<harispc> Τι Specs έχει το PC σου?
<xeirwn> kai oxi mono posotoita, alla kai poiotita....grhgorh ram
<Anoniem4l> desktop 4 GB RAM 1 GB VGA (AMD/ATI Radeon HD 4890), 1.8 Ghz
<Anoniem4l> 2 pirines
<Anoniem4l> to laptop einai VGA tis pouts@@ (default), 1 GB RAM, ~1.6 Ghz 2 pirines CPU
<Anoniem4l> kai sta duo debian KDE
<Anoniem4l> kai petane
<Anoniem4l> a episis sto laptop exw SSD 70 GB
<xeirwn> emmmmm
<harispc> ειναι netbook?
<Anoniem4l> no
<Anoniem4l> dell oldschool
<harispc> Τι εταιρειας ειναι>
<Anoniem4l> arketa palio
<Anoniem4l> ^ dell
<harispc> Εγώ τώρα έχω τα εξής εγκατεστημένα στο PC: Windows 7 Pro x86 και Ubuntu 14.04
<Anoniem4l> exw kai win7
<Anoniem4l> sto desktop
<Anoniem4l> dual boot
<Anoniem4l> axriasta na einai
<xeirwn> exoun pesei oi times stous SSD....twra mporeis eukolotera na antikatastiseis ton palio  disko me SSD
<Anoniem4l> de me les harispc, me programatismo asxolise katholou?
<harispc> Win7 τα χρειάζομαι για εργασίες (ως μαθητής αγυμνασιου) και για developing with VS αλλα πια χρησιμοποιω Linux για όλα τα άλλα
<harispc> Εγώ μαζί με τον BugsGounelas έχουμε φτιαξει το Airfox Browser - www.airfox.sourceforge.net
<Anoniem4l> a dhladh eiste filarakia, lol
<harispc> ναι στο ιδιο σχολειο παμε
<xeirwn> emmm pesto nteeeee tosh wra....
<harispc> και οι δυο α γυμνασιου ειαμστε
<Anoniem4l> swpa re, bravo
<harispc> μου την σπαει οταν βλεπω παιδια απο την ταξη μου να χρησιμοποιουν Internet Exploder,
<harispc> Ακούσε τι κάναν μια φορά
<xeirwn> den exeis kai adiko....
<harispc> Ειχε φερει μια καθηγητρια το λαπτοπ της και καποια παιδια προσπαθουσαν να χωσουν τον φορτιστη μεσα στο microphone
<harispc> Επίσης φορμάρα με τον bugsgounelas κάποια PC στο σχολείο και τους βάλαμε Win7+LinuxMint
<harispc> Επίσης τα παιδία να βαράνε τα PC στο εργαστήριο τπε για να πατήσουν το Power Button και να ρωτάνε που είναι το Power Button....
<bugsgounelas> εγω native εχω : arch,slack,gentoo,fedora 20,debian 8,win7
<bugsgounelas> λελ
<harispc> Gentoo?
<harispc> Πότε έβαλες Gentoo?
<xeirwn> paides , kalh sas nuxta , kai kalh ebdomada se olous !!!
<bugsgounelas> gn bros
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-14
<Guest14359> kalimera to site pote tha inai etimo?
<kerato> einai sta mpeta
<koleygr> Καλησπερα
<koleygr> Ξερει κανεις να βοηθησει σε προβλημα με το debian οπου μετα απο αναβαθμιση απο 7 σε 8 εχασα τον ηχο?
<koleygr> η καρτα ηχου φενεται unpluged στις ρυθμισεις
<George0k00> Καλησπέρα, έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς με pci passthrough σε virtualbox?
<George0k00> (όχι για κάρτα γραφικών, κάρτα δικτύου)
<pc_magas> George0k00, egw den exw dei.
<pc_magas> syni8ws kanw ton networkl adapter bridged kai pairnei ip apo to router.
<pc_magas> Alla nomizw 8es kati poio advanced.
<George0k00> Σχετικά με το προηγούμενο ερώτημα μου για pci passthrough το κατάφερα
<George0k00> πέρασα το wi-fi (broadcom) του laptop να χρησιμοποιείται στο virtualbox
<George0k00_> (σε όσους με ακούνε) γράψτε λάθος
<George0k00_> ενώ έβαζα τον οδηγό κλειστού κώδικα, πάγωσε το ubuntu (το host)
<George0k00_> και μάλλον έχει συσχέτηση
<George0k00_> Από που θα μπορούσα να δω μηνύματα τι έχει γίνει μέχρι που κράσαρε το λειτουργικό?
<George0k00_> και μάλλον είναι γνωστό το πρόβλημα https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/9730
<talos-mintgr> tail /var/log.messages | less
<talos-mintgr> tail /var/log/messages | less
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-15
<pc_magas> Kalispera
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-16
<hpanago> Hi all
<hpanago> Hi all
<hpanago> Hi all
<hpanago> Είχα στείλει και στην λιστα πριν καποιες μερες σχετικα με την Fosscomm. Ποιες ειναι οι σκεψεις σας γυρω απο το συνέδριο;
<hpanago> Σορρυ για το σπαμ
<George0k00> Καλησπέρα, θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου λύσει μερικές απορίες σχετικά με αναβάθμιση RAM σε laptop?
<koleygr> εγω εχω αναβαθμισει σε ενα netbooκακι που εχω
<koleygr> Αν μπορω να βοηθησω εδω ειμαι
<koleygr> δεν ξερω τι ακριβως θες
<George0k00> έχω 4 GB ήδη εγκατεστημένα, και θέλω να βάλω άλλα 4, τι πρέπει να προσέξω ώστε να πούν σε dual channel λειτουργεία?
<George0k00> και να έχουν καλή συμβατότητα μεταξύ τους
<koleygr> σε ποσες θυρες εχεις τα 4?
<George0k00> το laptop έχει 2 θύρες και χρησιμοποιώ 4 στη μία
<koleygr> Εγω στο σταθερο εχω 4 θυρες και εχω βαλει δυο ζευγαρια το ενα ζευγαρι 4 συνολο και το αλλο 2 συνολο
<koleygr> τις εχω βαλλει εναλλαξ και τις ειδε ετσι σωστα γιατι η μαδερμπορντ ετσι ελεγε
<koleygr> αλλα αυτες που ειναι ζευγαρια ειναι ακριβως ιδιες και ηταν πακετο οταν τις αγοραζα ωστε να δουλευουν dual chanel
<George0k00> σε εμένα επειδή αυτά τα 4 G είναι του κατασκευαστή δε βρίσκονται εντός ελλάδος
<koleygr> καταλαβα
<koleygr> τουλαχιστον βρες μια με ιδια χαρακτηριστικα και ελπιζεις να δουλεψει
<koleygr> ιδιους χρονισμους κλπ
<koleygr> αλλα δεν μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος απο πριν το δοκιμασεις δυστυχως
<koleygr> εκτος αν παρεις κατευθειαν ζευγαρι 8Gb
<koleygr> μονο ετσι θα εισαι σιγουρος και εννοειται αν το επιτρεπει η motherboard
<George0k00> ναι αυτό το σκέφτηκα αλλά είναι τα διπλάσια χρήματα
<koleygr> η αναβαθμιση μνημης ειναι λιγο περιεργη υποθεση επειδη δοκιμαζεις και βλεπεις στο τελος αν ταιριαζουν οι μνημες
<koleygr> αν εχεις κανενα γνωστο σε μαγαζι.... συνηθως δεχονται επιστροφη σε μνημες την αλλη μερα
<koleygr> ωστε να δοκιμασεις δυο τρεις φορες και να σου πετυχει στο τελος
<George0k00> είναι και η πρώτη αναβάθμιση σε laptop που κάνω και ψάχνω οτιδήποτε μπορεί να πάει στραβά :P
<koleygr> ναι... οι μνημες εχουν θεμα
<koleygr> μπορει οχι απλα να μη δουλευουν σε dual chanel αλλα να μη δουλευουν καθολου μαζι σαν συνδυασμος
<George0k00> επίσης έχει σχέση αν τα chipακια της μνήμης είναι μπρος-πίσω?
<George0k00> πχ http://www.kingston.com/en/memory/search/discontinuedmodels?DeviceType=&Mfr=ACE&Line=Aspire&Model=92532
<koleygr> το καλο ειναι οτι τα περισσοτερα μαγαζια θα δεχτουν να την παρουν πισω την αλλη μερα και να σου στειλουν αλλο μοντελο
<George0k00> στο σύνδεσμο που έστειλα έχει δύο με 4 GB
<George0k00> το ένα φαίνεται 4 chip και το άλλο 8
<George0k00> παίζει ρόλο αυτό?
<koleygr> Δεν ξερω αν θα βοηθουσε να ειναι τα ιδια στη συμβατοτητα μεταξυ τους
<koleygr> μπορει και να μην παιζει καθολου ρολο
<koleygr> Απο την αλλη βλεπω στο ονομα τους την καταληξη g να εχει να κανει με αυτο
<koleygr> οποτε μπορει να ταιριαζουν καλυτερα αν ειναι του ιδιου τυπου
<George0k00> σωστός, δεν το παρατήρησα το g
<koleygr> Το μονο που μπορω να σου πω με σιγουρια ειναι πως πρεπει να ξεκαθαρησεις απο την αρχη στο μαγαζι που θα τις παρεις οτι μπορει να χρειαστει να δοκιμασεις δυο τρια μοντελα μεχρι να βρεις συμβατες με το pc σου
<koleygr> και να ειναι ξεκαθαρο πως θα μπορεις να τις γυρισεις πισω την αλλη η την ιδια μερα
<koleygr> το πολυ πολυ να σου παρει τοσο καιρο σε δοκιμες... που να καταληξεις να παρεις πακετακι 8 Gb
<koleygr> lol\
<George0k00> μέχρι στιγμής από e-shop.gr θέλω να αγοράσω αλλά δεν πιστεύω να το επιτρέψουν αυτό
<koleygr> παιζω με τον πονο σου ε?
<koleygr> θα το επιτρεψουν
<koleygr> εγω απο eshop ειχα παρει και τους το ειχα πει απο την αρχη
<koleygr> απλα μην παραγγειλεις online ακομα
<koleygr> καλυτερα πηγαινε απο εκει
<George0k00> σε μαγαζί πάω, είναι και κοντά
<koleygr> εμενα ετυχε και δουλεψαν με την πρωτη και στο desktop και στο laptop
<koleygr> αλλα ειχα παρει ζευγαρια
<George0k00> αλλά σε λίγο καιρό θα πάω, να πάρω και ssd όχι ακόμα
<koleygr> εσενα θα ειναι λιγακι πιο δυσκολο... αλλα που ξερεις? μπορει να εισαι τυχερος
<koleygr> για καλο και για κακο ανοιξε να τις δεις πρωτα να παρεις οσο πιο κοινη μπορεις
<koleygr> Εγω προτιμω τους μηχανικους
<koleygr> λολ
<George0k00> από dmidecode είδα το part number και γοογλαρα και έχει 4 chip
<koleygr> Αν παθει κατι η NASA σου βρισκει πιο ευκολα τα αρχεια σου
<koleygr> προτιμησε με 4 τοτε
<George0k00> το άλλο σήμερα, ήθελα να παραγγείλω bracket και bezel για να βάλω ssd caddy στο laptop, έστειλα email σε μία αντιπροσωπία και κωστίζουν 27 ευρώ το ένα
<George0k00> επειδή εξ' αρχής δεν έχει dvd, και έπρεπε να βρω 3 εξαρτήματα
<George0k00> ακύρωσα όλο το πρόγραμμα για caddy
<koleygr> πολλες αγνωστες λεξεις φιλε μου
<koleygr> σορυ
<George0k00> συγγνώμη είναι κάτι πλαστικά που καλύπτουν τη μονάδα dvd του laptop
<George0k00> απλώς το αναφέρω για πλάκα
<koleygr> μη ζητας συγνωμη... απλως επρεπε με καποιο τροπο να σου πω πως δεν καταλαβα λεξη
<koleygr> λολ
<George0k00> πχ googlαρε "bezel laptop dvd" στις εικόνες
<George0k00> αν θες
<George0k00> και το caddy είναι κάτι που βάζουμε αντί για dvd drive για δεύτερο σκληρό
<koleygr> καταλαβα
<koleygr> θενκς
<RODIFIRE> Γεια σας :) αν αναβαθμησω το laptop μου με ssd πρεπει να ξανα κανω εγκατασταση απο την αρχη τα λειτουργικα ή υπαρχει τροπος με αντιγραφη καπως (Για να κρατησω και ολες της ρυθμησεις και ετσι που εχω? ) :)
<kerato> kane ena .tar to $home kai dpkg --get-selections>packages.txt
<kerato> alliws pas se kapoia lysh styl clonezilla
<RODIFIRE> αν απαντας σε εμενα δεν καταλαβα τι λες :/ σορρυ
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: Σου είπε: α) να κρατήσεις ένα αντίγραφο από όλο το /home σου (πχ .tar, .zip κλπ)β) να τρέξεις την εντολή με το dpkg η οποί
<RODIFIRE> α καταλαβα
<ee2455> β) να τρέξεις την εντολή με το dpkg η οποία θα κάνει output σε ένα textfile όλα τα εγκατεστημένα πακέτα.
<RODIFIRE> εγω δεν εχω ομως σε ξεχωριστο partition το Home γινεται και παλι?
<RODIFIRE> και μαυτον τον τροπο θα εχω ετοιμες της ρυθμησεις? και ετσι στα xubuntu?
<ee2455> Μετά, κάνεις εγκατάσταση το OS στο νέο δίσκο, δίνεις στο dpkg (με μία αντίστοιχη εντολή) τη λίστα με τα πακέτα για να τα εγκαταστήσει, και τέλος αντικαθιστάς το καινούργιο /home με το αντίγραφο που κράτησες.
<ee2455> Δεν έχει σημασία αν το /home είναι σε ξεχωριστό partition ή όχι.
<RODIFIRE> α ωραια :)
<RODIFIRE> εγω στο home απο αρχεια δεν θα εχω τιποτα ετσι κιαλλιος τα βαζω σε εξωτερικο δισκο παντα απλα θα ηθελα να εχω ετοιμες ολες της ρυθμησεις μου
<ee2455> Στο /home αποθηκευόνται όλες οι ρυθμίσεις σου.
<RODIFIRE> πχ πως εφτιαξα την ωρα τα εικονιδια πως ταξινομισα τα προγραμματα και της αποχρωσεις που εχω βαλει παντου γιαυτο α ωραι :) τα μαθαινω σιγα σιγα ειναι ευκολη διαδικασια?
<ee2455> Οπως είδες, δύο εντολές τρέχεις όλες κι όλες... Αρα δεν είναι δύσκολη διαδικασία.
<ee2455> Μία εντολή για να φτιάξεις το .tar και μία εντολή για το αρχείο με τα installed packages.
<RODIFIRE> ωραια και αυτες η εντολες που της βρισκω? η μια ειναι η : dpkg --get-selections>packages.txt
<ee2455> Για το tar, άνοιξε το home dir σου (πχ /home/rodifire/), σιγουρέψου ότι φαίνονται τα hidden files, κάνε ένα select all, δεξί κλικ και φαντάζομαι να έχει κάποια εντολή "compress" κλπ.
<RODIFIRE> το εχω στα ελληνικα μηπως ειναι δημιουργια συμπιεση αρχειου? η καμια σχεση?
<ee2455> Ναι, αυτό πρέπει να είναι...
<RODIFIRE> ωραια τελεια :) και πρεπει να ειναι σε tar? και μετα το κανω αποσυμπιεση και το βαζω στο ιδιο μερος με τωρα παλι?
<ee2455> Αν θες μπορείς να το κάνεις και από command line: tar -cvf rodifire.tar /home/redifire
<ee2455> Δε χρειάζεται να είναι tar... Ο,τι format θες βάλε.
<ee2455> Ναι, στο νέο OS θα πρέπει να αντικαταστήσεις το νέο /home/rodifire με αυτό που έχεις κρατήσει.
<RODIFIRE> και μετα θα γινουν οι ρυθμησεις ολες ε? πχ να εχω δυο ταμπλο σε μαυρο χρωμα με το ρολοι και ετσι? πολυ ευκολο ειναι :)
<ee2455> Ταμπλό; Εννοείς τα panels;
<ee2455> Τέλος πάντων, κανονικά πρέπει να διατηρηθούν όλες οι ρυθμίσεις σου.
<ee2455> Να σημειώσω ότι δεν έχει τύχει να το κάνω ποτέ...
<ee2455> Αλλά, in theory, δεν πρέπει να έχεις πρόβλημα :-)
<RODIFIRE> γραμμη εργασειων νομιζω το λενε στα windows αλλα στα xubuntu ετσι μου το ονομαζει ταμπλο, η γραμμη που ειναι πανω κατω και που εχει και την εναρξη λεω
<ee2455> Ναι, τα panels :-)
<ee2455> Το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε.
<RODIFIRE> α panels τα λενε :) ωραια να το ξερω και αυτο :)
<RODIFIRE> ωραια γιατι σκεφτομαι να παρω ssd μαζευω λεφτακια σιγα σιγα για εναν 240 αλλα ηταν ενα μεγαλο θεμα αυτο για εμενα να καθησω να ξανα ρυθμησω ολα μιας και τοτε ειχα μερακι την πρωτη φορα και ισως να μην εχω τωρα :P (και με το txt τι ειναι? πρεπει να 
<vagelis> Καλησπέρα σας. Όταν πατάω sudo apt-get update, παίρνω το εξής μήνυμα.
<vagelis> W: GPG error: http://download.opensuse.org  Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A7D1D38BEB6D886 W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/Horst3180/xUbuntu_15.10/  Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/download.opensuse.org_repositories_home:_Horst3180_xUbuntu%5f15.10_Packages)
<vagelis> Συγγνώμη αλλά το pastebin δεν ανοιγε για καποιον λογο
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-17
<epalkonits> Καλησπέρα
<epalkonits> Είναι δυνατόν να τρέξούμε το vectorcad (προγραμμα σχεδίασης που χρησιμοποιούν οι ηλεκτρολογοι στα ΕΠΑΛ) σε ubuntu;
<George0k00> Καλησπέρα
<alkisg_away> Παιδιά είναι κανένας υπεύθυνος του ubuntu-gr εδώ; Θέλετε server για hosting του ubuntu-gr;
<alkisg> (στο ΙΤΥΕ)
<talos-mintgr> alkisg: παίζει κάτι για το mint?
<alkisg> talos-mintgr: χρειάζεστε server;
<talos-mintgr> Ναι κοιτάζουμε και εμείς την πιθανότητα
<alkisg> Πού το έχετε τώρα;
<talos-mintgr> Σε ιδιοτικό χώρο, και αυτός που το έχει δεν δίνει κωδικούς.
<talos-mintgr> Αυτές τις μέρες συζητάμε οι admins για πιθανή μεταφορά
<alkisg> ΟΚ, θες να μου στείλεις ένα mail με αίτημα να το προωθήσω;
<talos-mintgr> Εδώ λές ?
<talos-mintgr> http://www.cti.gr/el/
<alkisg> Και σου απαντάνε απευθείας από το ΙΤΥΕ αν είναι
<talos-mintgr> ή στο ITE
<alkisg> Ναι το cti λέω, έχει διάφορους servers
<alkisg> και ένα σωρό vm
<alkisg> Έχουμε και το σχολικό ubuntu/ltsp εκεί, ts.sch.gr
<alkisg> Αν θες στείλε ένα mail στο alkisg gmail com να το προωθήσω
<talos-mintgr> Μπορεί να σου στείλω τις επόμενες δυο εβδομάδες
<alkisg> OK
<talos-mintgr> Ευχαριστώ, μας λύνεις χέρια
<alkisg> Ελπίζω να προχωρήσει, απ' ότι είπαν δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να δώσουν VM για το ubuntu-gr οπότε φαντάζομαι ούτε για το mint θα έχουν
<talos-mintgr> Ωραία :P
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-18
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<xeirwn> exoume tpt nea gia to ubuntuforum.gr ?
<koleygr> Ναι... ειναι κλειστο ακομα
<koleygr> χαχαχα
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-19
<koleygr> καλημερα
<alexpag> Καλησπέρα σε ubuntu mate 15.10 τρέχω την εφαρμογή δίσκοι και θέλω να κάνω έλεγχο επιδόσεων στον σκληρό μου δίσκο αλλά μου βγάζει σφάλμα κατά την αποπροσάρτηση του συστήματος αρχείων
<alexpag> Επίσης δοκίμασα και μέσω live usb και πάλι μου έβγαλε σφάλμα χωρίς να γίνει ο έλεγχος επιδόσεων
<alexpag> Τι μπορεί να φταίει;
<alexpag> Καμια ιδεά;
<xeirwn> geia sas paides
<anvo_> Τι αντικαθιστά το Java plug-in του Firefox...;
<kerato> tpt
<anvo_> Λέει ότι είναι προβληματικό...
<anvo_> Σε ποιον κατάλογο πρέπει να βρίσκεται ο κατάλογος «plugins» για το Firefox; Στον ~/.mozilla ή στον ~/.mozilla/firefox/sgk59v5s.default-1451681452815 ;
<kerato> to prwto nomizw
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-20
<giorgos_> Καλό ξημέρωμα,υπάρχει δυνατότητα να εγκαταστήσω cyberghost ?
<glavkos> hallo
<etterna> ποτε θα επανέλθει το site ρε παιδιά;
<kerato> einai sta mpeta
<a40ntistos> Καλησπέρα σε όλους :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-03-13
<zzero1> Ερωτηση: ειναι η ωρα και ειναι τοσο λιγοι συνδεδεμενοι χρηστες στο irc ; Η ειναι ετσι ολη μερα ;
<ee2455> zzero1: Ετσι είναι όλη μέρα (more or less).
<zzero1> wow
<zzero1> μηπως θυμαμαι καποιες αλλες εποχες που ειχε πολυ κοσμο το καναλι ?
<ee2455> Ναι, νομίζω παλιότερα το κανάλι ήταν πιο active. Οπως και η mailing list.
#ubuntu-gr 2018-03-16
<ilias> καλησπερα
#ubuntu-gr 2018-03-17
<joohn> geia xara
#ubuntu-gr 2019-03-11
<Rethymno> Kalimera
#ubuntu-gr 2019-03-12
<Arem80> Γεια χαρά! Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια αν μπορεί κάποιος
<Arem> Γεια χαρά! Χρειάζομαι λίγη βοήθεια αν είναι κάποιος ευκαιρος
<Arem80> Γεια χαρά! θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια αν μπορεί κάποιος παρακαλώ!
